# Viva la Palestina



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

I paesi europei per togliersi dalla colpa e per togliersi gli ebrei dalle costole hanno deciso di regalargli una patria, la Palestina,
dove vivevano in pace palestinesi e ebrei da secoli.
Non considerando che gli ebrei oggi nel mondo sono troppi, e non possono tutti vivere in Palestina. Non ce proprio spazio!
I primi anni veniva permesso a 30.000 ebrei di prendere residenza in Palestina, 
ma ovviamente ne immigravano più di 100.000 al'anno!
Cosi accadde che venivano costruite case su terreni non permessi, che oggi si trovano su territori dati ai palestinesi.
Il popolo palestinese veniva distribuito su terreni scarsi e intere famiglie venivano sfrattati da case e prosperità coltivati per secoli.

E giusta la esistenza del popolo ebrei, ma per questo non possono comportarsi come fece il popolo nazista alla sua volta con loro.

Il popolo palestinese non ha denaro e persone giuste per sopravivere, sono stati trattati come animali per 60 anni, e la unica cosa rimasta e la dignità!
I bambini dovrebbero studiare ed avere un futuro, invece loro non hanno i mezzi e la possibilità!

Il terrorismo e solo una parte della sofferenza di un intero popolo!

Gli italiani sono mica TUTTI mafiosi, non si può condannare un popolo per pochi malfattori.

VIVA LA PALESTINA

Bisogna risolvere la situazione!


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

Oggi il popolo ebreo e il popolo palestinese vogliono la pace!

sono i politici e i terroristi che vogliono la guerra!

spero che vinca il popolo..............


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> *Oggi il popolo ebreo* e il popolo palestinese vogliono la pace!
> 
> sono i politici e i terroristi che vogliono la guerra!
> 
> spero che vinca il popolo..............


La popolazione israeliana è a gran maggioranza favorevole all'operazione "piombo fuso", che finora ha causato quasi 1000 morti, quasi tutti civili (centinaia di bambini). Questo non è volere la pace.


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

*non e del tutto vero, bisogna conoscere la storia!*​


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

*PER UNA PALESTINA LIBERA*​


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> *non e del tutto vero, bisogna conoscere la storia!*​


 La storia la conosco sufficientemente, per capire chi è carnefice e chi vittima.


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La popolazione israeliana è a gran maggioranza favorevole all'operazione "piombo fuso", che finora ha causato quasi 1000 morti, quasi tutti civili (centinaia di bambini). Questo non è volere la pace.


 
che cosa centra questo con non volere la pace?

che ne sai che TUTTO il popolo israeliana e favorevole o che il popolo palestinese e contraria!


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La storia la conosco sufficientemente, per capire chi è carnefice e chi vittima.


 
sei sicuro o ti sei solo guardato un po di tg nei ultimi dieci- vent anni?

la pace deve essere fatta!

Hamas non raggiona!

hai ragione!

ma come fai a dare la colpa ai palestinesi come popolo intero?
cme fai a dire che tutti israeliani sono angeli?


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La popolazione israeliana è a gran maggioranza favorevole all'operazione "piombo fuso", che finora ha causato quasi 1000 morti, quasi tutti civili (centinaia di bambini). Questo non è volere la pace.


Come ho detto altrove, per quanto io non simpatizzi con i popoli arabi, gli Israeliani di oggi ben poco hanno a che vedere con i "bravi Ebrei" della Shoah. La loro politica è forcaiola, e per quanto io non sia assolutamente dell'idea del medievale Rahmadinejad, non sarebbe male che Israele si ricordasse di essere, in definitiva, in casa d'altri.


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

sarebbe anche utile seguire altri tg mondiali come quelli francesi e svedesi che sono un po meno "truccati"


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> che cosa centra questo con non volere la pace?
> 
> che ne sai che TUTTO il popolo israeliana e favorevole o che il popolo palestinese e contraria!


Basta vedere i numerosi sondaggi in Israele e nelle comunità ebraiche... quasi tutti favorevoli all'attuale genocidio di Gaza. Poi si può anche chiamar questo, volere la pace. L'ipocrisia è merce a poco prezzo, anche se marcia.


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> sei sicuro o ti sei solo guardato un po di tg nei ultimi dieci- vent anni?
> 
> la pace deve essere fatta!
> 
> ...


nè gli israeliani nè i palestinesi sono angeli. Hamas va fermato ed isolato in quanto è un insieme di terroristi. e gli israeliani si devono ritirare dai territori occupati. basta missili e kamikaze


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

sembra sempre che si dimentica che i "veri" ebrei sono arabi anche loro!

oggi ci sono ebrei di varie etnie, che hanno poco a che fare con i ebrei originali!

*anche loro sono arabi!*


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> nè gli israeliani nè i palestinesi sono angeli. Hamas va fermato ed isolato in quanto è un insieme di terroristi. e gli israeliani si devono ritirare dai territori occupati. basta missili e kamikaze


 
sono daccordo con te!

io simpatizzo per il popolo palestinese non per i terroristi!


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> sei sicuro o ti sei solo guardato un po di tg nei ultimi dieci- vent anni?
> 
> la pace deve essere fatta!
> 
> ...


 I tg non li guardo... guarda che sto sostenendo l'esatto contrario... e credo sia chiaro. Hai problemi con l'italiano o cosa?


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Basta vedere i numerosi sondaggi in Israele e nelle comunità ebraiche... quasi tutti favorevoli all'attuale genocidio di Gaza. Poi si può anche chiamar questo, volere la pace. L'ipocrisia è merce a poco prezzo, anche se marcia.


 
tu ci sei stato?

no?

non fidarti della tv!

io ci sono stata e ho tanti amici, sia palestinesi che israeliani!


----------



## Nobody (13 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> nè gli israeliani nè i palestinesi sono angeli. *Hamas va fermato ed isolato in quanto è un insieme di terroristi.* e gli israeliani si devono ritirare dai territori occupati. basta missili e kamikaze


 Propaganda pura sionista.


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I tg non li guardo... guarda che sto sostenendo l'esatto contrario... e credo sia chiaro. Hai problemi con l'italiano o cosa?


 che divertente!

si, da buona cittadina del mondo ne parlo tante, ma male purtroppo!

ma almeno parlo................!


----------



## soleluna80 (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Propaganda pura sionista.


allora cosa sarebbe?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2009)

Pero' si potrebbe sempre evitar di scrivere


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Propaganda pura sionista.


 
ok!

ho capito male!

io parlavo del popolo non dei terroristi!

che poi sono una conseguenza della ingiustizia che e stata fatto ad un popolo!

non e facile non diventare terrorista se ti hanno amazzato la madre, il fratello e le tue sorelle e se tu non hai nessuna possibilità di futuro, ma al massimo potrai diventare un morto di fame senza cultura!


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' si potrebbe sempre evitar di scrivere


 
o ci accusate di essere troppo leggeri o troppo profondi!

che si deve far?

meno male che ce la libertà di parola e DI MATITA!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> o ci accusate di essere troppo leggeri o troppo profondi!
> 
> che si deve far?
> 
> meno male che ce la libertà di parola e *DI MATITA*!


Che fai, posti su un blackberry?


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che fai, posti su un blackberry?


 
ha ha ha..........................


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La popolazione israeliana è a gran maggioranza favorevole all'operazione "piombo fuso", che finora ha causato quasi 1000 morti, quasi tutti civili (centinaia di bambini). Questo non è volere la pace.


 bingoooooo
stanno facendo ai palestinesi anche se in scala ridotta quello che ha fatto Hitler oltre 60 anni fa con loro


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bingoooooo
> stanno facendo ai palestinesi anche se in scala ridotta quello che ha fatto Hitler oltre 60 anni fa con loro


 














sei una luce nel buoi!


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Gennaio 2009)

soprattutto pensate bene chi finanzia l'esercito israeliano (che e' all'avanguardia) x una guerra impari che vincerebbe anche con una mano legata dietro la schiena.....
stanno sterminando un popolo x un pezzettino di terra.....e in italia troviamo i cervelloni della comunita ebraica cosi bravi a riempirsi di parole quando c'e da ricordare l'olocausto che difendono pure l'operato di israele


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

è tutto una questione di soldi!

mi immagino la faccia di Obama quando ha saputo delle problematiche nuovi nati in Palestina! visto che nella sua campagna elettorale ha appoggiato molto Israele!


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

*dal A alla Z*

http://blog.panorama.it/mondo/2009/...-per-capire-la-questione-israelo-palestinese/


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

FREE PALESTINE!


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

*Ninna*






  sembri me secoli fa...


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sembri me secoli fa...


 
dai! sono arrugginita oramai!

ma un minimo lo volevo dare, per la giusta causa!

ciao bella e buon anno....


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> dai! sono arrugginita oramai!
> 
> ma un minimo lo volevo dare, per la giusta causa!
> 
> ciao bella e buon anno....


Buon anno anche a te, mi pare iniziata bene no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Speriamo continui così...


----------



## Nordica (13 Gennaio 2009)

sul piano mio si, ma sono molto scossa per le cose che succedono altrove.

ho appeno visto su internet una fotografia che mi ha fatto stare male e per scelta non metto il link!

ma la realta e terribile!

cerano delle bambine uccise a gaza e l'immagine mi ha scosso!


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bingoooooo
> stanno facendo ai palestinesi anche se in scala ridotta quello che ha fatto Hitler oltre 60 anni fa con loro


Esatto! Gaza è un campo di sterminio, e "piombo fuso" la soluzione finale.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> FREE PALESTINE!


 Ora mi piaci!


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> allora cosa sarebbe?


Una organizzazione che ha stravinto libere elezioni democratiche (sotto il controllo e la certificazione di osservatori dell'UE). L'unica rappresentante democratica della popolazione della striscia di Gaza.
E non è stata Hamas a rompere la tregua dopo sei mesi... ma per capire un attimo certe situazioni, bisognerebbe non fidarsi ciecamente dei tg e dei giornali italiani.


----------



## Nordica (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una organizzazione che ha stravinto libere elezioni democratiche (sotto il controllo e la certificazione di osservatori dell'UE). L'unica rappresentante democratica della popolazione della striscia di Gaza.
> E non è stata Hamas a rompere la tregua dopo sei mesi... ma per capire un attimo certe situazioni, bisognerebbe non fidarsi ciecamente dei tg e dei giornali italiani.


 
Ora mi piaci!


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ora mi piaci!


 Ora ci piaciamo


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E non è stata Hamas a rompere la tregua dopo sei mesi... ma per capire un attimo certe situazioni, bisognerebbe non fidarsi ciecamente dei tg e dei giornali italiani.


 appunto xche a sentire gli organi di informazione nostrani anche la guerra in iraq era iniziata x una giusta causa........


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto xche a sentire gli organi di informazione nostrani anche la guerra *in iraq era iniziata x una giusta causa........*


Chi lo ha detto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi lo ha detto?


 forse nn ci hai mai fatto caso o non ti ricordi ma io si....ricordo che dipingevano i soldati americani come i nuovi partigiani del 2000 che liberano l'iraq dal tiranno che possiede armi di distruzioni di massa (mai trovate tra l'altro)....i giornali mostravano foto di loro mentre assetavano i bimbi iracheni o distribuivano cibo....cioe li dipingevano come eroi moderni o almeno facevano di tutto x mostrarli come tali....stessa cosa x i mercenari italiani che andavano la' solo ed esclusivamente x denaro


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> forse nn ci hai mai fatto caso o non ti ricordi ma io si....ricordo che dipingevano i soldati americani come i nuovi partigiani del 2000 che liberano l'iraq dal tiranno che possiede armi di distruzioni di massa (mai trovate tra l'altro)....i giornali mostravano foto di loro mentre assetavano i bimbi iracheni o distribuivano cibo....cioe li dipingevano come eroi moderni o almeno facevano di tutto x mostrarli come tali....stessa cosa x i mercenari italiani che andavano la' solo ed esclusivamente x denaro


La mia era una battuta ironica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quando tutto ebbe inizio io ero li, in USA.


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La mia era una battuta ironica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah scusa...non avevo inteso


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ah scusa...non avevo inteso


... e gia' avevo intuito dove volevano parare " l'Iran"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... quando ne parlai con alcuni amici/che mi dissero che ero folle, basta leggere le ultime notizie/dichiarazioni sui news del prossimo presidente USA e del programma che vogliono adottare ... per il momento la Clinton si dice pronta per il  "dialogo" ... sara' vero poi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io credo/penso che molto dipendera' dalla questione Israele - Palestina


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e gia' avevo intuito dove volevano parare " l'Iran"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo un folle attaccherebbe l'Iran. E' solo un balletto, nessuno potrebbe permettersi di pagare un prezzo così salato.
Gli iraniani non sono arabi.


----------



## Iris (15 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> I paesi europei per togliersi dalla colpa e per togliersi gli ebrei dalle costole hanno deciso di regalargli una patria, la Palestina,
> dove vivevano in pace palestinesi e ebrei da secoli.
> Non considerando che gli ebrei oggi nel mondo sono troppi, e non possono tutti vivere in Palestina. Non ce proprio spazio!
> I primi anni veniva permesso a 30.000 ebrei di prendere residenza in Palestina,
> ...


 
La questione palestinese inizia molto prima del 1948, fu "permesso" agli ebrei di tornare in patria (la terra promessa) già nel secolo precedente.
Ed è un mostro questo, che hanno creato gli Occidentali.
D'accordo poi sul fatto che gli oppressi molto facilmente si trasformino in oppressori. Ma in queste cose la verità non è mai da una parte sola.
la pace devono volerla tutti: palestinesi, ebrei, e governi stranieri.
Ma è evidente che non c'è volontà di pace, da nessuna parte.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La questione palestinese inizia molto prima del 1948, fu "permesso" agli ebrei di tornare in patria (la terra promessa) già nel secolo precedente.
> Ed è un mostro questo, che hanno creato gli Occidentali.
> D'accordo poi sul fatto che gli oppressi molto facilmente si trasformino in oppressori. Ma in queste cose la verità non è mai da una parte sola.
> *la pace devono volerla tutti: palestinesi, ebrei, e governi stranieri.*
> Ma è evidente che non c'è volontà di pace, da nessuna parte.


 Le responsabilità e le colpe però non sono distribuite equamente... chi è enormemente più forte, ne porta il peso maggiore.
Coraggiosa trasmissione di Santoro, ieri sera. Dar voce alle vittime, cosa rara in questo paese.


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le responsabilità e le colpe però non sono distribuite equamente... chi è enormemente più forte, ne porta il peso maggiore.
> Coraggiosa trasmissione di Santoro, ieri sera. Dar voce alle vittime, cosa rara in questo paese.


 
Ma ad un certo punto occorrerà smettere di parlare di colpe.
Alla fine un civile palestinese morto ed uno israeliano sono vittime alla stessa stregua.
La mentalità umana è malata: ancora ragioniamo in termini di vincitori e vinti, accettando persino 'autodistruzione.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma ad un certo punto occorrerà smettere di parlare di colpe.
> *Alla fine un civile palestinese morto ed uno israeliano sono vittime alla stessa stregua*.
> La mentalità umana è malata: ancora ragioniamo in termini di vincitori e vinti, accettando persino 'autodistruzione.


Certo... ma qui per 10 morti israeliani (quasi tutti uccisi dal fuoco amico), 1000 sono palestinesi. Una piccolissima differenza... ma che spiega molto sui rapporti di forza, sulle responsabilità, e sulla cecità della gente.
Il tuo discorso di smettere di parlare di colpe, lo si potrebbe poi applicare in toto... Shoah compresa.


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le responsabilità e le colpe però non sono distribuite equamente... chi è enormemente più forte, ne porta il peso maggiore.
> * Coraggiosa trasmissione di Santoro, ieri sera. Dar voce alle vittime, cosa rara in questo paese.*



SI, molto ... non mi e' piaciuta la Lucia Annunziata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  si e' comportata esattamente come Berlusconi quando nella sua trasmissione si alzo' e se ne ando' via nel mezzo dell'intervista su RAI3.


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

*OPS*

Qui c'e' il video di anno zero con l'intervento della Annunziata:

http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...d3e-e398-11dd-8cd2-00144f02aabc&vxBitrate=300


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Gennaio 2009)

se vi capita ascoltatevi i reportage da gaza dei due giornalisti di al jazeera uk (se masticate l'inglese).


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

*CRISTO SANTO!*

*la russa: «qualche problema di imparzialità deve esistere»*

* Annozero, Fini chiama Petruccioli: «Superato il livello di decenza»*

*Il presidente della Camera ha chiamato Lucia Annunziata per esprimerle «solidarietà e apprezzamento»*

*ROMA* - _Annozero_, la trasmissione di Michele Santoro, continua a scatenare polemiche. Il presidente della Camera Gianfranco Fini ha telefonato al presidente della Rai Claudio Petruccioli per denunciare il fatto che durante la trasmissione «è stato superato il livello di decenza». Fini ha poi chiamato la giornalista Lucia Annunziata, che ha lasciato lo studio tv dopo un battibecco con il conduttore sul conflitto a Gaza, per esprimergli «solidarietà e apprezzamento».
*LA RUSSA *- Il centrodestra si schiera al fianco della giornalista. «Se anche l'Annunziata si alza e se ne va in una trasmissione televisiva, qualche problema di imparzialità in queste trasmissioni deve esistere» ha detto il ministro della Difesa Ignazio La Russa, al termine del consiglio dei ministri. «Ne abbiamo parlato a margine del Cdm», ha aggiunto.
*FORZA NUOVA* - Di segno opposto il commento di Forza Nuova, secondo cui «la sceneggiata di Lucia Annunziata è stata patetica, tipico comportamento di chi sa di essere nel torto ma non vuole riconoscerlo» ha detto Paolo Caratossidis.




*Corriere 16 gennaio 2009*


*




*




*Possibile che io mi debba riconoscere con il commento di Forza Nuova? ... un patito di estrema destra?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *la russa: «qualche problema di imparzialità deve esistere»*
> 
> *Annozero, Fini chiama Petruccioli: «Superato il livello di decenza»*
> 
> ...


Santoro è stato cafonissimo e non ci piove. oltreutto è uno che qualcosa deve a una certa sinistra e in base a ciò si comporta. il suo dire "spazio ai giovani" è stata una provocazione di pessimo gusto.


----------



## Iris (16 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Santoro è stato cafonissimo e non ci piove. oltreutto è uno che qualcosa deve a una certa sinistra e in base a ciò si comporta. il suo dire "spazio ai giovani" è stata una provocazione di pessimo gusto.


 
Mi trovo d'accordo con Anna. Non era quello il modo di dare voce alle vittime. Non si fanno battibecchi su migliaia e migliaia di morti innocenti.
Io sono di sinistra, e trovo Santoro un giornalista molto discutibile.


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

*Ma ci rendiamo conto si o no?*

Qui si stanno uccidendo le prossime generazioni ... i babini sono il FUTURO del mondo, qualsiasi sia le bandiera/territorio/cultura


* Gaza, "bambini muoiono d'infarto o impazziscono" *

"Qui non si muore solo per i bombardamenti ma anche per la paura e i bambini sono le prime vittime". Lo dice *Padre Manuel Musallam,* parroco di Gaza e direttore della scuola cristiana Holy Family, intervistato al telefono. Stamani alle 10, ha raccontato il prete palestinese, una bambina di 12 anni della famiglia Abu Ras è morta di infarto nella sua abitazione: "Non l'hanno potuta nemmeno portare in ospedale perchè è troppo lontano", ha spiegato. Lo scorso venerdi' un'altra studentessa della scuola cristiana Holy Family , Christine Ouadiah Turk è morta per la paura, in seguito a un bombardamento "I bambini stanno letteralmente impazzendo a causa dei bombardamenti - ha spiegato padre Musallam - Piangono e gridano continuamente. Sono in una condizione di stress costante", ha spiegato il prete palestinese che e' anche preside dell'unica scuola cristiana di Gaza. Ieri notte una bomba è caduta a circa 50 metri dalla chiesa e a 30 metri dalla casa delle suore. Secondo il religioso palestinese a Gaza è in corso una crisi umanitaria senza precedenti: "La gente usa la farina destinata agli animali per cucinare. L'altro giorno un panettiere si vergognava a darmi il pane perchè diceva che era troppo impuro per un prete". In città la corrente elettrica manca per parecchie ore ma nella parrocchia di padre Musallam c'e' un generatore elettrico a gasolio: "Molta gente viene qui per cucinare o per ricaricare il telefonino". In nove giorni di assedio oltre a obiettivi militari sono state colpite diverse case, strade, caserme della polizia, uffici governativi e sette moschee. "E' vero, ci sono i miliziani qua ma la maggior parte degli abitanti di Gaza sono povere persone, innocenti. Anche i poliziotti uccisi i primi giorni. Loro lavoravano per Hamas ma non appartenevano a quel movimento. Anch'io sono sotto il governo di Hamas. Questo significa che sono un terrorista?"._ (Agi)_


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Santoro è stato cafonissimo e non ci piove. oltreutto è uno che qualcosa deve a una certa sinistra e in base a ciò si comporta. il suo dire "spazio ai giovani" è stata una provocazione di pessimo gusto.





Iris ha detto:


> Mi trovo d'accordo con Anna. Non era quello il modo di dare voce alle vittime. Non si fanno battibecchi su migliaia e migliaia di morti innocenti.
> Io sono di sinistra, e trovo Santoro un giornalista molto discutibile.


Ma chi se ne fotte di Santoro o pinco pallino ... la cosa importante e che qualcuno parla, e fa vedere ... bisogna girare per intenet per qualche info di questa strage che si consuma giorno per giorno sotto l'indifferenza di troppi.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Santoro è stato cafonissimo e non ci piove. oltreutto è uno che qualcosa deve a una certa sinistra e in base a ciò si comporta. il suo dire "spazio ai giovani" è stata una provocazione di pessimo gusto.


 Ma chi se ne fotte di Santoro... ma dimmi tu, si trova uno che ha il coraggio di far vedere e di parlare di certe cose, e tu guardi l'educazione. Pessimo gusto è ammazzare ragazzini a centinaia come fanno laggiù... gusto ancor peggiore, far finta di nulla.


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi trovo d'accordo con Anna. *Non era quello il modo di dare voce alle vittime*. Non si fanno battibecchi su migliaia e migliaia di morti innocenti.
> Io sono di sinistra, e trovo Santoro un giornalista molto discutibile.


 Certo, meglio non parlarne affatto.


----------



## Nordica (16 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le responsabilità e le colpe però non sono distribuite equamente... chi è enormemente più forte, ne porta il peso maggiore.
> Coraggiosa trasmissione di Santoro, ieri sera. Dar voce alle vittime, cosa rara in questo paese.


quoto!

ciao MM


----------



## Nobody (16 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> quoto!
> 
> ciao MM


 Ciao Ninna.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui si stanno uccidendo le prossime generazioni ... i babini sono il FUTURO del mondo, qualsiasi sia le bandiera/territorio/cultura
> 
> 
> *Gaza, "bambini muoiono d'infarto o impazziscono" *
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne fotte di Santoro o pinco pallino ... la cosa importante e che qualcuno parla, e fa vedere ... bisogna girare per intenet per qualche info di questa strage che si consuma giorno per giorno sotto l'indifferenza di troppi.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, meglio non parlarne affatto.


 


mi accodo.


----------



## Nordica (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui si stanno uccidendo le prossime generazioni ... i babini sono il FUTURO del mondo, qualsiasi sia le bandiera/territorio/cultura


 
non avevo inserito immaggini perché ogni volta che li vedo sto male e sudo freddo!

pensando che potrebbe succedere al mio piccolo bambino dico;

bisogna fare qualcosa! dove sono le USA, dove é l'Europa?

non si può guardare un massacro simile!


----------



## Nordica (16 Gennaio 2009)

*Santoro*

sono sorpresa!

Santoro é stato l'unico in tv italiana che ha avuto il coraggio di dire che stanno ammazzando donne e bambini e che nessuno ha messo in dubito il fatto che anché l'israeliani soffrono, ma gli israeliani non sono stati uccisi a massa in questo modo dai tempi della seconda guerra mondiale!

Questa e la questione!

inutile tirare fuori il fatto del terrorismo! il terrorismo purtroppo esiste e non solo in Israele, ma persino qui in italia ci sono stati dei attentati terroristici nel passato (brigate rosse)! non per questo però si uccidono migliaia di persone innocenti! 

a vedere i volti dei bambini morti mi si indurisce lo stomaco e vorrei poter fare qualcosa! 

ma sono inutile! non posso fare nulla!


----------



## Nordica (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne fotte di Santoro o pinco pallino ... la cosa importante e che qualcuno parla, e fa vedere ... bisogna girare per intenet per qualche info di questa strage che si consuma giorno per giorno sotto l'indifferenza di troppi.


 
sono fiera di te!

perché oscurano le notizie qui?

che ragione cè?


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> *sono fiera di te!*
> 
> perché oscurano le notizie qui?
> 
> che ragione cè?



Anche tu sei stata una bella sorpresa


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2009)

Io vedo solo una soluzione per il conflitto in medio oriente. Scusate se lo dico, ma non sono l'unico. E nessuno dei miei amici e conoscenti della stessa opinione è razzista, radicale, nazista, fascista o terrorista: Bombardamento atomico a tappeto su tutto il territorio.

Abbiamo pregato, aiutato, cercato di separare, unire, ignorare. Abbiamo pagato, emesso embarghi, dato consulenza. Abbiamo chiesto altri pareri. Non è servito a nulla. Vogliamo risolvere il problema, o lasciarli macerare nella loro merda? Abbiamo ancora quest'ultima scelta prima di spingere il bottone.

Io non ascolto più, non leggo più, non guardo e non ascolto più le cretinate che si sparano addosso. Mi dispiace per loro, ma sono incapaci di pace. Come ci sono quelli incapaci di intendere, ecco loro: incapaci di pace. Da almeno 4000 anni sono in guerra fra di loro. Altro che popolo di dio, scelti, eletti. Unica eccezione: 45 anni di regno di Salomone, risaputo saggio mondiale perché in quel tempo ciasuno poteva bere al proprio pozzo, mangiare dalla propria terra e crescere una famiglia senza doversi confrontare ogni giorno, mese, anno con gli svitati oltre confine.


----------



## Nordica (16 Gennaio 2009)

*banalità!*



Arthur ha detto:


> Io vedo solo una soluzione per il conflitto in medio oriente. Scusate se lo dico, ma non sono l'unico. E nessuno dei miei amici e conoscenti della stessa opinione è razzista, radicale, nazista, fascista o terrorista: Bombardamento atomico a tappeto su tutto il territorio.
> 
> Abbiamo pregato, aiutato, cercato di separare, unire, ignorare. Abbiamo pagato, emesso embarghi, dato consulenza. Abbiamo chiesto altri pareri. Non è servito a nulla. Vogliamo risolvere il problema, o lasciarli macerare nella loro merda? Abbiamo ancora quest'ultima scelta prima di spingere il bottone.
> 
> ...


siamo liberi di pensare ma quando parliamo dobbiamo aspettarci una risposta!


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io vedo solo una soluzione per il conflitto in medio oriente. Scusate se lo dico, ma non sono l'unico. E nessuno dei miei amici e conoscenti della stessa opinione è razzista, radicale, nazista, fascista o terrorista: Bombardamento atomico a tappeto su tutto il territorio.
> 
> Abbiamo pregato, aiutato, cercato di separare, unire, ignorare. Abbiamo pagato, emesso embarghi, dato consulenza. Abbiamo chiesto altri pareri. Non è servito a nulla. Vogliamo risolvere il problema, o lasciarli macerare nella loro merda? Abbiamo ancora quest'ultima scelta prima di spingere il bottone.
> 
> Io non ascolto più, non leggo più, non guardo e non ascolto più le cretinate che si sparano addosso. Mi dispiace per loro, ma sono incapaci di pace. Come ci sono quelli incapaci di intendere, ecco loro: incapaci di pace. Da almeno 4000 anni sono in guerra fra di loro. Altro che popolo di dio, scelti, eletti. Unica eccezione: 45 anni di regno di Salomone, risaputo saggio mondiale perché in quel tempo ciasuno poteva bere al proprio pozzo, mangiare dalla propria terra e crescere una famiglia senza doversi confrontare ogni giorno, mese, anno con gli svitati oltre confine.


Admin, mi sa che stavolta ti fanno a pezzi!


----------



## Nordica (16 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao Giobbe!

stammi bene..........


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Admin, mi sa che stavolta ti fanno a pezzi!



Macche' Giobbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ognuno segue la sua natura/origini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Arthur resta sempre un tedesco, non lo dimentichiamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... come e' pur vero che esistono tanti tipi di tedeschi.


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ciao Giobbe!
> 
> stammi bene..........


Ciao Ninna. Anche tu.







Speriamo che finisca presto questa guerra e che da entrami i lati vengano marginalizzate le fazioni più esaltate.


----------



## Nordica (16 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io non ascolto più, non leggo più, non guardo e non ascolto più le cretinate che si sparano addosso. Mi dispiace per loro, ma sono incapaci di pace. Come ci sono quelli incapaci di intendere, ecco loro: incapaci di pace. Da almeno 4000 anni sono in guerra fra di loro. Altro che popolo di dio, scelti, eletti. Unica eccezione: 45 anni di regno di Salomone, risaputo saggio mondiale perché in quel tempo ciasuno poteva bere al proprio pozzo, mangiare dalla propria terra e crescere una famiglia senza doversi confrontare ogni giorno, mese, anno con gli svitati oltre confine.


é facciamola finita allora?

loro sono come dire, cent' anni in dietro dell'europa! 
come popolo (palestinesi) sono rimasti indietro per mancanza di sviluppo! chi ha studiato é fuggito all'estero e li sono rimasti quelli meno fortunati!

diamogli tempo!

è abbi più fiducia nel prossimo!


certe parole sono gratuite! non serve proprio in un momento come questo dire che si deve buttare una bomba!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> Arthur ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io vedo solo una soluzione per il conflitto in medio oriente. Scusate se lo dico, ma non sono l'unico. E nessuno dei miei amici e conoscenti della stessa opinione è razzista, radicale, nazista, fascista o terrorista: Bombardamento atomico a tappeto su tutto il territorio.
> ...


Io ho fatto il possibile. Ho fatto tutto questo ed altro. Ho provato personalmente a risolvere il conflitto, parlando con le persone direttamente coinvolte. Ho ascoltato le loro storie, elaborato un piano che poteva andare bene per entrambi. Nessuno ha voluto ascoltare. Mi hanno fatto verbalmente a pezzi e ci mancava poco per passare ai fatti. Sono pronti a prendere e pretendere tutto, ma nessuno vorrebbe rinunciare a parte dei beni o poteri conquistati.

La stessa cosa succede (con gesti più dolci) a livello ONU, USA, Europa, Russia, Oriente.

In altre parole, non vogliono la pace. Vogliono sterminarsi a vicenda. E io vorrei solo dargli una mano. Sono una persona gentile che asseconda il pensiero libero.

Dato che entrambi i contrahenti pensano che sia un gran bene che sparisca di fatto il nemico secolare oltre confine, trovo soltanto giusto che gli diamo quel che chiedono, una volta per sempre. Non a sgoccioli, sostenendo a turno uno, poi l'altro ...

So benissimo che vi sono innocenti da entrambe le parti. Li inviterei, una settimana prima, a lasciare paese. Gli altri non se ne andranno. Sono troppo occupati a nutrire rancore e litigare in momenti così belli(ci).


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il possibile. Ho fatto tutto questo ed altro. Ho provato personalmente a risolvere il conflitto, parlando con le persone direttamente coinvolte. Ho ascoltato le loro storie, elaborato un piano che poteva andare bene per entrambi. Nessuno ha voluto ascoltare. Mi hanno fatto verbalmente a pezzi e ci mancava poco per passare ai fatti. Sono pronti a prendere e pretendere tutto, ma nessuno vorrebbe rinunciare a parte dei beni o poteri conquistati.
> 
> La stessa cosa succede (con gesti più dolci) a livello ONU, USA, Europa, Russia, Oriente.
> 
> ...


... e allora vuol dire che non hai/s'e' fatto abbastanza ... bisogna insistere, insistere, ed ancora insistere e, non uscirsene fuori con questo commento:  *Bombardamento atomico a tappeto su tutto il territorio.*




No, non se lo puo permettere NESSUNO!


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

*Per Giovanni*

Giovanni, mi hai fatto veramente incazzare.


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *la russa: «qualche problema di imparzialità deve esistere»*
> 
> *Annozero, Fini chiama Petruccioli: «Superato il livello di decenza»*
> 
> ...


Forza Nuova e il fascismo in generale sono quelli che odiano di più gli ebrei al mondo. Che commento ti aspettavi da Forza Nuova?
In ogni caso in questo caso non serve essere di destra o di sinistra per capire quello che sta facendo Israele. E' vergognoso come il mondo si allei per andare in Adfghanistan e non faccia nulla per bombardare Israele..Perchè ha davvero rotto le palle..io sono schifato..E schifo tutti quelli che offrono un sostegno acritico a Israele, vale a dire tutti i politici occidentali

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Forza Nuova e il fascismo in generale sono quelli che odiano di più gli ebrei al mondo. Che commento ti aspettavi da Forza Nuova?
> In ogni caso in questo caso non serve essere di destra o di sinistra per capire quello che sta facendo Israele. E' vergognoso come il mondo si allei per andare in Adfghanistan e non faccia nulla per bombardare Israele..Perchè ha davvero rotto le palle..io sono schifato..E schifo tutti quelli che offrono un sostegno acritico a Israele, vale a dire tutti i politici occidentali
> 
> Buscopann


Io non odio gli ebrei, non odio nessuno ... ho sempre riconosciuto il dolore del popolo ebreo, ed ho sempre condannato cio che le esse esse agli ordini di Hitler hanno fatto a questo popolo ... ma ora BASTA ISRAELE! ... arrivare anche alle bombe al fosforo:

http://www.ilmessaggero.it/articolo_app.php?id=13696&sez=HOME_NELMONDO&npl=&desc_sez=

http://www.asca.it/news-M_O___MEDIC..._CONTRO_OSPEDALE_TEL_AL-ALWA-802802-ORA-.html

http://scheggedivetro.blogosfere.it...non-si-rischia-di-fare-il-gioco-di-hamas.html


Allora devo dire che Israele e' peggio di HITLER.





​


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2009)

*I video*

http://video.google.it/videosearch?hl=it&q=bombe al fosforo&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv#

http://lastampa.it/multimedia/multimedia.asp?p=3&IDmsezione=10&IDalbum=14846&tipo=#mpos


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ma cosa dici?
Quello che tu identifchi come un problema perché causa morti proponi di risolverlo con una strage e un massacro di tutti?
Non noti l'illogicità del ragionamento?
Hai scritto una cosa inaccettabile e puoi pure ricoscerlo.
Non ci si perde nulla ad ammettere di aver scritto una cazzata indegna, forse c'è molto da guadagnare.


Gli stati europei si sono formati attraverso guerre che sono state denominate dei centanni, dei trentanni ecc e vive in pace solo da 60 anni (se si vuole ignorare la guerra fredda) e siamo ridicoli (non come singoli, ma come rappresentanti di un'ipotetica cultura di pace europea) nel voler dare lezioni e indicare modalità di risoluzione non violenta dei conflitti soprattutto se, come te, arrivano a proposte ancor più violente e che ricordano sinistramente altra "soluzione finale".
Senza dimenticare che gli stati europei sono corresponsabili non solo dell'origine della questione mediorientale, ma anche di quella attuale, per sporchi e molteplici interessi oltre che di altri conflitti nel mondo.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2009)

io delle ragioni storiche non ci ho mai capito una cippa...vorrei che quelcuno me lle spiegasse a mo' di alfabeto.

solo ieri sera attraverso blob ho seguito la trasmisione di anno zero e la performance di quei  due, a livello giornalistico *forse* l'Annunciata aveva ragione ma a sto punto non me la sento di biasimare il conduttore ..con quello  che sta succedendo  la cosa importante èè che si denunci e basta e se ne parli.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Arthur ma cosa dici?
> Quello che tu identifchi come un problema perché causa morti proponi di risolverlo con una strage e un massacro di tutti?
> Non noti l'illogicità del ragionamento?
> Hai scritto una cosa inaccettabile e puoi pure ricoscerlo.
> ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io delle ragioni storiche non ci ho mai capito una cippa...vorrei che quelcuno me lle spiegasse a mo' di alfabeto.
> 
> solo ieri sera attraverso blob ho seguito la trasmisione di anno zero e la performance di quei due, a livello giornalistico *forse* l'Annunciata aveva ragione ma a sto punto non me la sento di biasimare il conduttore ..con quello che sta succedendo la cosa importante èè che si denunci e basta e se ne parli.


La cosa scandalosa è ritenere che si debbano fare le trasmissioni stile par condicio anche quano si contano 1.140 morti civili da una parte e qualche soldato dall'altra. Che caxxo di par condicio si pretende in questi casi? Io sono indignato..Ce li manderei io i vari Frattini, Condoleeza Rice, Fini e tutta la truppa a fare un bel fine settimana a Gaza in questi giorni

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2009)

*busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> La cosa scandalosa è ritenere che si debbano fare le trasmissioni stile par condicio anche quano si contano 1.140 morti civili da una parte e qualche soldato dall'altra. Che caxxo di par condicio si pretende in questi casi? Io sono indignato..Ce li manderei io i vari Frattini, Condoleeza Rice, Fini e tutta la truppa a fare un bel fine settimana a Gaza in questi giorni
> 
> Buscopann


 

proposta accolta. vedi come si sposterebbero gli obbiettivi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La cosa scandalosa è ritenere che si debbano fare le trasmissioni stile par condicio anche quano si contano 1.140 morti civili da una parte e qualche soldato dall'altra. Che caxxo di par condicio si pretende in questi casi? Io sono indignato..Ce li manderei io i vari Frattini, Condoleeza Rice, Fini e tutta la truppa a fare un bel fine settimana a Gaza in questi giorni
> 
> Buscopann








E' un'idea di giornalismo che porta a un consolante "il giusto sta nel mezzo" e che in pratica sposta il mezzo dalla parte di chi detiene il potere.
Se voglio sapere com'è andata Milan Juve preferisco leggere la Gazzetta e poi Tuttosport piuttosto che il Corriere dello sport.


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Gennaio 2009)

Perchè voi pensate ancora che i palestinesi sono CIVILI. Da piccoli sono combattenti della guerra santa. Se ti incontrano ti sparano o si fanno saltare in aria. Davvero possiamo definirli comunque civili e non soldati? La guerra fa schifo così come fa schifo ogni tentativo di voler dare le colpe SOLO ad una parte.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè voi pensate ancora che i palestinesi sono CIVILI. Da piccoli sono combattenti della guerra santa. Se ti incontrano ti sparano o si fanno saltare in aria. Davvero possiamo definirli comunque civili e non soldati? La guerra fa schifo così come fa schifo ogni tentativo di voler dare le colpe SOLO ad una parte.


più che altro non me la bevo più che in rai o in altre tv esistano giornalisti davvero super partes.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro non me la bevo più che in rai o in altre tv esistano giornalisti davvero super partes.


 Ma lo devono essere?
Non è meglio sapere subito il punto di vista di chi ti propone l'articolo, il servizio, la trasmissione e poi potersi fare un'opinione propria attraverso un confronto tra le dverse proposte?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lo devono essere?
> Non è meglio sapere subito il punto di vista di chi ti propone l'articolo, il servizio, la trasmissione e poi potersi fare un'opinione propria attraverso un confronto tra le dverse proposte?


alla scuola di giornalismo insegnano x cose e tra queste c'è che il padrone del giornale ha sempre ragione e qualcuno provi a smentirmi.
strumentalizzare una guerra e le sue vittime per fare share non mi sembra il massimo della libertà di espressione, soprattutto tenendo conto che sono strasicura che a santoro non importa una ciofeca delle vittime palestinesi.
non bevetevi la storia che esistano giornalisti imparziali perché non è così e non da oggi.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Gennaio 2009)

volevo anche dire ma dove è Dio?
come si fa a credere che esista un dio che lascia massacrare bambini innocenti da bombe pilotate da gente consapevole di uccidere?
dove è dio?
giobbe, la trovi tu una risposta nei tuoi vangeli?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2009)

Temo la soluzione del parlare sia stata tentata da migliaia persone in gamba. Senza successo.

Io sono stufo di pagare ed ascoltare la guerra nel medio oriente. Lo stiamo pagando ed ascoltando da quando mi ricordo. Quindi almeno dalla mia nascita. Se sento la gente anziana, mi pare anche loro hanno pagato per tutta la loro vita, e hanno sentito altrettanto dai loro genitori e nonni la solita solfa.

Se parli con un ebreo che abita al confine, qualsiasi confine, senti che bei amici ha oltre confine. Non li vorrebbe nemmeno come concime.

Se vai dall'altra parte, qualunque, senti che bella gente sono gli ebrei. Non valgono neanche lo sputo che hanno però sempre pronto nella canna. E le pietre.

I motivi delle controversie sono decine e decine. Tramandate da generazione in generazione. L'odio ha raggiunto livelli che non si immaginano, neanche la TV e la stampa sono in grado di trasmettere minima parte.

Noi vediamo solo morte. Vediamo bambini che gettano pietre a soldati, e soldati che sparano ai bambini. E diamo la colpa ai soldati. Non sappiamo che il bambinocida era dall'altra parte qualche anno fa, e se ne fregava delle pallottole. Quel che contava, era colpire il nemico.

Vediamo bombe chimiche, proiettili al fosforo, all'uranio impoverito. Contro i militari che "vivono con questo rischio", ma che in realtà sono stati costretti a fare soldato.

Loro vita non conta nulla. Come non conta nulla la vita dei civili. La morte dei civili viene annunciata nei giornali, ma dei soldati? Quanti sono morti? Nessuno lo sa. Non importa.

La politica si è ridotto al "vogliamo". Vogliamo la vostra terra. L'acqua, le risorse. La vita, le armi, i soldi. Vogliamo solo. Non diamo nulla, perché non vi dobbiamo nulla.

Abbiamo ragione perché siamo più forti. Abbiamo ragione perché siamo nella minoranza. Abbiamo ragione perché siamo più ricchi. Abbiamo ragione perché siamo più poveri.

Ogni volta che la stampa e TV trasmettono qualcosa, è morte, violenza. Ogni volta ci costa dei soldi, pazienza, parole, beni, amore. Ogni volta perdiamo qualcosa del nostro.

Possiamo aspettarci qualcosa di positivo dalla situazione attuale? Abbiamo mancato nel passato? Nessuno lo sa. Parliamo del oggi. Cosa possiamo fare oggi, io, tu, per terminare la guerra? Loro guerra?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Chi paga? Noi? Noi come società occidentale ci guadagniamo altrimenti azioni più incisive non solo per mettere fine al conflitto, ma per non alimentarlo le avremmo fatte.
L'odio tra popoli che si fanno la guerra è naturale, ma quando poi arriva la pace in una generazione si supera.
Però la soluzione da te proposta che devi riconoscerla come sbagliata e aberrante.
Poi mica nessuno si aspetta da te o da me la soluzione.
Quello che io mi aspetto è che si pesino le parole e non si propongano mai soluzioni finali.


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> volevo anche dire ma dove è Dio?
> come si fa a credere che esista un dio che lascia massacrare bambini innocenti da bombe pilotate da gente consapevole di uccidere?
> dove è dio?
> giobbe, la trovi tu una risposta nei tuoi vangeli?


 Dio ha creato persone libere, non burattini.
Tu sei libera di entrare con un mitra in un cinema e fare una strage.
Dio non può impedirtelo perché ti ha creata libera.
Satana non è il male assoluto, l'opposto di Dio, il dio del male. È un angelo, una semplice creatura di Dio che si è ribellata al suo Creatore.
Satana ha scelto deliberatamente il male ma Dio non può muovere un dito contro il suo libero arbitrio. Perché anche Satana è stato creato libero e Dio non può far altro che rispettare le sue decisioni.
Dio interviene nella storia ma lo fa senza toccare il libero arbitrio di nessuno.
Se tu vuoi fare una strage in un cinema, Dio non può impedirtelo (i morti ci saranno sempre) ma può trarre del bene anche in conseguenza di questo male provocato da te.
Questo bene non è sempre visibile ai nostri occhi, ma è infinitamente più grande del male da te provocato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi paga? Noi? Noi come società occidentale ci guadagniamo altrimenti azioni più incisive non solo per mettere fine al conflitto, ma per non alimentarlo le avremmo fatte.
> L'odio tra popoli che si fanno la guerra è naturale, ma quando poi arriva la pace in una generazione si supera.
> Però la soluzione da te proposta che devi riconoscerla come sbagliata e aberrante.
> *Poi mica nessuno si aspetta da te o da me la soluzione*.
> Quello che io mi aspetto è che si pesino le parole e non si propongano mai soluzioni finali.


 Invece sì. La tua risposta è comoda: non sono io che devo trovare una soluzione. Lo dicono tutti. Anche in medio oriente. Nessuno è responsabile, nessuno deve fare nulla. La colpa è degli altri. Più semplice di così?

Quel che volevo dire (non in due parole) è che perdiamo del nostro essere ogni volta che siamo messi di fronte a questa guerra, che dura da 4000 anni quasi incessantemente senza che una delle parti se ne va, si arrende o sopraffà. E' una guerra che non troverà fine se non con un botto provocato dall'esterno. Qualunque sia il botto, chiunque sia che lo scatena, non sarà mai giusto. Ma sarà finito un conflitto durato troppo.

La tua è una bella illusione di credere che in una generazione o due l'odio svanirà. Si dovrebbero trovare solo bambini ignari a crescere la nuova generazione e creare altre una o due generazioni senza che vi sia alcuna possibilità di "inquinamento". Come dopo il botto, ad esempio... Gli adulti non sono in grado e non vogliono fare pace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Invece sì. La tua risposta è comoda: non sono io che devo trovare una soluzione. Lo dicono tutti. Anche in medio oriente. Nessuno è responsabile, nessuno deve fare nulla. La colpa è degli altri. Più semplice di così?
> 
> Quel che volevo dire (non in due parole) è che perdiamo del nostro essere ogni volta che siamo messi di fronte a questa guerra, che dura da 4000 anni quasi incessantemente senza che una delle parti se ne va, si arrende o sopraffà. E' una guerra che non troverà fine se non con un botto provocato dall'esterno. Qualunque sia il botto, chiunque sia che lo scatena, non sarà mai giusto. Ma sarà finito un conflitto durato troppo.
> 
> *La tua è una bella illusione di credere che in una generazione o due l'odio svanirà*. Si dovrebbero trovare solo bambini ignari a crescere la nuova generazione e creare altre una o due generazioni senza che vi sia alcuna possibilità di "inquinamento". Come dopo il botto, ad esempio... Gli adulti non sono in grado e non vogliono fare pace.


Molti della generazione dei miei genitori odiavano i tedeschi, ora si fanno le vacanze a Berlino e la riviera adricatica si è sviluppata con i soggiorni dei tedeschi. A volte è più facile di quel che si possa prevedere trovare punti di incontro, basta che ci siano le condizioni.
Poi che "la campana suona sempre per te" lo sento nel mio profondo non solo per il conflitto mediorientale e vivo come colpa culturale lo sterminio degli ebrei, di cui non posso essere considerata in alcun modo responsabile, essendo nata nel dopoguerra, e mi strazia la guerra attuale, e il masacro dei palestinesi come gli atti terroristici di chi si fa esplodere per causare stragi.
Personalmente faccio quel che posso che forse è poco, ma ho educato un centinaio di bambini e  educo attualmente alla comprensione e alla bellezza e alla ricchezza della diversità tra le culture e mi batto e mi ribello contro le affermazioni razziste quando le sento e le leggo. 
Appoggio soluzioni politiche di partiti e associazioni che agiscono con intenti umanitari
Stigmatizzo proposte come la tua di soluzioni finali violente.


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Gennaio 2009)

Forse una generazione è poco.
Nell'ex Jugoslavia i dissapori tra serbi è croati sono rimasti sepolti finché Tito era vivo ma poi sono riapparsi dopo due generazioni.
Coreani e cinesi provano ancora astio nei confronti dei giapponesi per causa delle atrocità commesse quando sono stati invasi. E sono passate parecchie generazioni.
Si potrebbe fare anche l'esempio di armeni e turchi e molti altri.
Nel caso di israeliani e palestinesi forse serviranno almeno 3 generazioni prima che possano diventare come gli italiani e i tedeschi attualmente, ma con certezza il tempo cura tutto.
Se c'è una percezione di “soluzione con giustizia” da entrambe le parti, il tempo cura più velocemente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Forse una generazione è poco.
> Nell'ex Jugoslavia i dissapori tra serbi è croati sono rimasti sepolti finché Tito era vivo ma poi sono riapparsi dopo due generazioni.
> Coreani e cinesi provano ancora astio nei confronti dei giapponesi per causa delle atrocità commesse quando sono stati invasi. E sono passate parecchie generazioni.
> Si potrebbe fare anche l'esempio di armeni e turchi e molti altri.
> ...


 Il Sudafrica ha provato a superare odi antichi e in parte vi è riuscito.
I conflitti e le ragioni vanno riconosciute perché possano essere superate.
Ma, come insegna il Sudafrica, ci vuole anche un cambiamento economico e sociale, ma sono interessi contro il cambiamento che alimentano i conflitti.

Poi chi ha subito personalmente potrà non superare mai il dolore e il rancore che prova giustamente, ma sono sentimenti che moriranno con lui.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Sud Africa= Mandela*

Eccovi la lettera di Nelson Mandela che ha spedito a Thomas Friedman lo scorso 05-06-2008





Da: Nelson Mandela (primo Presidente del Sud Africa)
A: Thomas L. Friedman (articolista del New York Times)

"Caro Thomas,

So che entrambi desideriamo la pace in Medioriente, ma prima che tu
continui a parlare di condizioni necessarie da una prospettiva israeliana,
devi sapere quello che io penso. Da dove cominciare? Che ne dici del 1964?
Lascia che ti citi le mie parole durante il processo contro di me. Oggi
esse sono vere quanto lo erano allora:

"Ho combattuto contro la dominazione dei bianchi ed ho combattuto contro
la dominazione dei neri. Ho vissuto con l'ideale di una societa' libera e
democratica in cui tutte le sue componenti vivessero in armonia e con
uguali opportunita'. E' un ideale che spero di realizzare. Ma, se ce ne
fosse bisogno, e' un ideale per cui sono disposto a morire".

Oggi il mondo, quello bianco e quello nero, riconosce che l'apartheid non
ha futuro. In Sud Africa esso e' finito grazie all'azione delle nostre
masse, determinate a costruire pace e sicurezza. Una tale determinazione
non poteva non portare alla stabilizzazione della democrazia.

Probabilmente tu ritieni sia strano parlare di apartheid in relazione alla
situazione in Palestina o, piu' specificamente, ai rapporti tra
palestinesi ed israeliani. Questo accade perche' tu, erroneamente, ritieni
che il problema palestinese sia iniziato bel 1967. Sembra che tu sia
stupito del fatto che bisogna ancora risolvere i problemi del 1948, la
componente piu' importante dei quali e' il Diritto al Ritorno dei profughi
palestinesi.

Il conflitto israelo-palestinese non e' una questione di occupazione
militare e Israele non e' un paese che si sia stabilito "normalmente" e
che, nel 1967, ha occupato un altro paese. I palestinesi non lottano per
uno "stato", ma per la liberta', l'indipendenza e l'uguaglianza, proprio
come noi sudafricani.

Qualche anno fa, e specialmente durante il governo Laburista, Israele ha
dimostrato di non avere alcuna intenzione di restituire i territori
occupati nel 1967; che gli insediamenti sarebbero rimasti, Gerusalemme
sarebbe stata sotto l'esclusiva sovranita' israeliana e che i palestinesi
non avrebbero mai avuto uno stato indipendente, ma sarebbero stati per
sempre sotto il dominio economico israeliano, con controllo israeliano su
confini, terra, aria, acqua e mare.

Israele non pensava ad uno "stato", ma alla "separazione". Il valore della
separazione e' misurato in termini di abilita', da parte di Israele, di
mantenere ebreo lo stato ebreo, senza avere una minoranza palestinese che
potrebbe divenire maggioranza nel futuro. Se questo avvenisse, Israele
sarebbe costretto a diventare o una democrazia secolare o uno stato
bi-nazionale, o a trasformarsi in uno stato di apartheid non solo de
facto, ma anche de jure.

Thomas, se vedi i sondaggi fatti in Israele negli ultimi trent'anni,
scoprirai chiaramente che un terzo degli israeliani e' preda di un volgare
razzismo e si dichiara apertamente razzista. Questo razzismo e' della
natura di: "Odio gli arabi" e "Vorrei che gli arabi morissero". Se
controlli anche il sistema giudiziario in Israele, vi troverai molte
discriminazioni contro i palestinesi. E se consideri i territori occupati
nel 1967, scoprirai che vi si trovano gia' due differenti sistemi
giudiziari che rappresentano due differenti approcci alla vita umana: uno
per le vite palestinesi, l'altro per quelle ebree. Ed inoltre, vi sono due
diversi approcci alla proprieta' ed alla terra. La proprieta' palestinese
non e' riconosciuta come proprieta' privata perche' puo' essere
confiscata. Per quanto riguarda l'occupazione israeliana della West Bank e
di Gaza, vi e' un fattore aggiuntivo. Le cosiddette "aree autonome
palestinesi" sono bantustans. Sono entita' ristrette entro la struttura di
potere del sistema di apartheid israeliano.

Lo stato palestinese non puo' essere il sottoprodotto dello stato ebraico
solo perche' Israele mantenga la sua purezza ebraica. La discriminazione
razziale israeliana e' la vita quotidiana della maggioranza dei
palestinesi. Dal momento che Israele e' uno stato ebraico, gli ebrei
godono di diritti speciali di cui non godono i non-ebrei. I palestinesi
non hanno posto nello stato ebraico.

L'apartheid e' un crimine contro l'umanita'. Israele ha privato milioni di
palestinesi della loro proprieta' e della loro liberta'. Ha perpetuato un
sistema di gravi discriminazione razziale e disuguaglianza. Ha
sistematicamente incarcerato e torturato migliaia di palestinesi, contro
tutte le regole della legge internazionale. In particolare, esso ha
sferrato una guerra contro una popolazione civile, in particolare bambini.

La risposta data dal Sud Africa agli abusi dei diritti umani risultante
dalla rimozione delle politiche di apartheid, fa luce su come la societa'
israeliana debba modificarsi prima di poter parlare di una pace giusta e
durevole in Medio oriente.

Thomas, non sto abbandonando la diplomazia. Ma non saro' piu' indulgente
con te come lo sono i tuoi sostenitori. Se vuoi la pace e la democrazia,
ti sosterro'. Se vuoi l'apartheid formale, non ti sosterro'. Se vuoi
supportare la discriminazione razziale e la pulizia etnica, noi ci
opporremo a te.

Quando deciderai cosa fare, chiamami."


Nelson Mandela




Chissa se Mandela ha mai ricevuto rispota


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

a Mandela.

Però credo che sottovaluti, non consideri o non voglia considerare (come ha fatto anche in Sudafrica) l'importanza delle divisione di classe che viene mantenuta attraverso la separazione etnica, ma che si manterrebbe, come è accaduto in Sudafrica, anche eliminata l'apartheid.
E' una questione che ha diviso il suo stesso partito per decenni.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> volevo anche dire ma dove è Dio?
> come si fa a credere che esista un dio che lascia massacrare bambini innocenti da bombe pilotate da gente consapevole di uccidere?
> dove è dio?
> giobbe, la trovi tu una risposta nei tuoi vangeli?


Ma dio mica e' scemo...s'e' parato il culo col libero arbitrio


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Qualcuno disse: Pace in terra agli uomini di buona volonta'! ... e' la volonta' che si sta estinguendo, diserta ... si e' data alla macchia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nel frattempo muore il Futuro ... perche' quando muoiono i bambini e' la fine di tutta l'umanita'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qualcuno disse: Pace in terra agli uomini di buona volonta'! ... e' la volonta' che si sta estinguendo, diserta ... si e' data alla macchia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' accaduto molte volte, poi se ne esce, magari provvisoriamente e parzialmente, ma se ne esce.

Io cerco di evitare il "para-pessimismo cosmico" del chissà dove andremo a finire perché, in realtà, vedo una crescende indignazione e ribellione alle ingiustizie che in passato era sconosciuta.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' accaduto molte volte, poi se ne esce, magari provvisoriamente e parzialmente, ma se ne esce.
> 
> Io cerco di evitare il "para-pessimismo cosmico" del chissà dove andremo a finire perché, in realtà, vedo una *crescende indignazione* e ribellione alle ingiustizie che in passato era sconosciuta.


E forse sara' "l'indignazione" a salvare l'umanita' ... speriamo bene.


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Intanto*

*Il vertice di Sharm el Sheik *

*Berlusconi: «I nostri carabinieri
per il controllo dei valichi a Gaza»*

*Il premier: «Abbiamo dato la nostra disponibilità. Siamo pronti anche ad azioni militari in mare»*

*





   Berlusconi a Sharm el-Sheik (Epa)   ROMA *- «Abbiamo dato il nostro benestare affinché i nostri carabinieri si possano unire a eventuali formazioni per il controllo dei valichi». Lo ha detto il presidente del Consiglio, Silvio Berlusconi, a margine del vertice di Sharm el Sheik sulla crisi di Gaza. Il premier ha offerto anche la partecipazione ad eventuali azioni militari in mare per fermare il contrabbando di armi. 

*OBAMA *- Secondo Berlusconi, la comunità internazionale «deve fare un grandissimo sforzo» per la soluzione della questione israelo-palestinese e «con l'avvento della nuova amministrazione Usa spero si faccia l'ultimo decisivo passo per arrivare ad una soluzione vera e concreta del problema». Berlusconi ha ricordato che la questione mediorientale è aperta da anni e «qualche volta ci siamo sentiti vicini ad una conclusione». Questa volta, ha aggiunto, «visto l'iniziativa così incisiva e valida del presidente Mubarak cui si è aggiunta l'azione del presidente Sarkozy e con l'avvento della nuova amministrazione Usa, si deve fare l'ultimo sforzo per arrivare ad una soluzione vera e concreta». 

*CONFERENZA* - A proposito della proposta di tregua lanciata da Hamas proprio mentre era in corso il vertice, Berlusconi ha dichiarato: «È poco ma è sempre qualcosa». Il presidente del Consiglio ha poi confermato la disponibilità dell'Italia ad ospitare ad Erice, in Sicilia, un'eventuale conferenza per la pace e di essere pronta a pagarne tutte le spese.

*Corriere 18 gennaio 2009




*
Chi fermera' Israele? 












​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Chi fermerà Silvio?


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi fermerà Silvio?


C'e' uno solo!


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Gennaio 2009)

chissa se gli ebrei faranno anche i giorni della memoria x queste cose.....o e' troppo facile ricordare i massacri di 60 anni fa che hanno coinvolto il tuo popolo e fare finta di niente sui massacri odierni che compie il tuo popolo??


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dio mica e' scemo...s'e' parato il culo col libero arbitrio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chissa se gli ebrei faranno anche i giorni della memoria x queste cose.....o e' troppo facile ricordare i massacri di 60 anni fa che hanno coinvolto il tuo popolo e fare finta di niente sui massacri odierni che compie il tuo popolo??


Riesci sempre a dire la cosa sbagliata anche quando potrebbe essere giusta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riesci sempre a dire la cosa sbagliata anche quando potrebbe essere giusta.


 illuminami tu che sei taaaaanto intelligente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> illuminami tu che sei taaaaanto intelligente


 Non si sommano pere e con cavoli.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si sommano pere e con cavoli.


 finite le vie argomentative?
ti credevo un pochino piu costruttiva


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> finite le vie argomentative?
> ti credevo un pochino piu costruttiva


Ciccio ... questo "sarebbe" un 3d serio ... per favore, non cominciare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> finite le vie argomentative?
> ti credevo un pochino piu costruttiva


Ho semplificato.
Non credo che si possa insegnare la storia in un post.
Se tu avessi l'intenzione di comprendere saresti in grado di farlo da te.
Ho semplicemente rilevato una volta di più la tua straodinaria capacità.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciccio ... questo "sarebbe" un 3d serio ... per favore, non cominciare.


 Ciccio?
non sono tuo fratello
sta al posto tuo
grazie


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho semplificato.
> Non credo che si possa insegnare la storia in un post.
> Se tu avessi l'intenzione di comprendere saresti in grado di farlo da te.
> Ho semplicemente rilevato una volta di più la tua straodinaria capacità.


 la storia chi la conosce la puo sintetizzare o anche semplificare.......
Persa......da quando?e' pure ora che ti ritrovi


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Ciccio?
> non sono tuo fratello
> sta al posto tuo
> grazie


Fai il bravo suvvvia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non provocare.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fai il bravo suvvvia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 senti chi parla.......


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> senti chi parla.......


Vabbe' ... hai ragione.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riesci sempre a dire la cosa sbagliata anche quando potrebbe essere giusta.


tiene un caratteraccio ale.


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il possibile. Ho fatto tutto questo ed altro. Ho provato personalmente a risolvere il conflitto, parlando con le persone direttamente coinvolte. Ho ascoltato le loro storie, elaborato un piano che poteva andare bene per entrambi. Nessuno ha voluto ascoltare. Mi hanno fatto verbalmente a pezzi e ci mancava poco per passare ai fatti. Sono pronti a prendere e pretendere tutto, ma nessuno vorrebbe rinunciare a parte dei beni o poteri conquistati.
> 
> La stessa cosa succede (con gesti più dolci) a livello ONU, USA, Europa, Russia, Oriente.
> 
> ...


sicuramente potranno andare via quelli che hanno soldi, che potranno costruire un futuro altrove. di sicuro non i palestinesi! rimarebbero li perché non hanno nemmeno i soldi per l'aereo! o vorresti vedere nuovi imbarcazioni di profugi arrivare sulle coste siciliane?
pensa quello che vuoi, ma secondo me non risolve niente annientare vite umane! tu parli come se il popolo fosse la politica. invece dovresti capire che i politici, che secondo te non vogliono la pace, sono una piccola percentuale del popolo intero! sono veramente loro che devono decidere il futuro! mia sorella é nella politica svedese, molto attiva sul fronte palestina-israele é lei non la pensa come te affatto!
io stessa ci sono stata e ho molti contatti, e nessuno di questi "non vogliono la pace", 

... un futuro più sereno!

anché loro sono umani! le persone reagiscono persino per i massacri di cani, cavalli, etc. ! perché non di fronte ad essere umani!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il possibile. Ho fatto tutto questo ed altro. Ho provato personalmente a risolvere il conflitto, parlando con le persone direttamente coinvolte. Ho ascoltato le loro storie, elaborato un piano che poteva andare bene per entrambi. Nessuno ha voluto ascoltare. Mi hanno fatto verbalmente a pezzi e ci mancava poco per passare ai fatti. Sono pronti a prendere e pretendere tutto, ma nessuno vorrebbe rinunciare a parte dei beni o poteri conquistati.
> 
> La stessa cosa succede (con gesti più dolci) a livello ONU, USA, Europa, Russia, Oriente.
> 
> ...


 
non ti conosco, non so' chi sei! allora non parlo!

ma mi sembra inverosimile! 

magari non hai veramente creduto in quello9 che facevi!

magari non ti interessa tanto!

in questo mondo siamo liberi! almeno noi!e non tutti possiamo volere le stesse cose!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè voi pensate ancora che i palestinesi sono CIVILI. Da piccoli sono combattenti della guerra santa. Se ti incontrano ti sparano o si fanno saltare in aria. Davvero possiamo definirli comunque civili e non soldati? La guerra fa schifo così come fa schifo ogni tentativo di voler dare le colpe SOLO ad una parte.


 
sicuramente TU hai conosciuti TANTI palestinesi nella tua vita é SAI QUELLO CHE DICI!!!!!!

sicuramente ci sei stato e CONOSCI l'ambiente!

sicuramente sei un'esperta!

allora sei daccordo se dico che TUTTI gli italiani sono mafiosi???!!!

che tutte ragazze svedesi sono ragazze facili???!!


APRI gli occhhi é la mente!

non credo che ne conosci nemmeno uno, e non conosci la storia!

noi non stiamo dicendo che dobbiamo amare gli palestinesi, ma che hanno il diritto di esistere!

non stanno chiedendo di venire a vivere in italia!

vogliono rimanere a casa loro!

non devi nemmeno vederli, visto che li odi cosi tanto!

ma lasciali vivere le loro vite in pace! e non commentare su quelle cose propagandistiche che si vedono dei bambini con i fucili in mano!

non conta niente quello!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Sento solo parlare di colpe !

nessuno vuole incolpare nessuno!

voglio solo che si risolva una volta per tutti e che il futuro sia migliore del passato!

spero che non moiano bambini e innocenti!

non solo in palestina ovviamente!

la morte non porta mai al bene, ma almeno se migliora, saranno morti per una ragione!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> sicuramente potranno andare via quelli che hanno soldi, che potranno costruire un futuro altrove. di sicuro non i palestinesi! rimarebbero li perché non hanno nemmeno i soldi per l'aereo! o vorresti vedere nuovi imbarcazioni di profugi arrivare sulle coste siciliane?
> pensa quello che vuoi, ma secondo me non risolve niente annientare vite umane! tu parli come se il popolo fosse la politica. invece dovresti capire che i politici, che secondo te non vogliono la pace, sono una piccola percentuale del popolo intero! sono veramente loro che devono decidere il futuro! mia sorella é nella politica svedese, molto attiva sul fronte palestina-israele é lei non la pensa come te affatto!
> io stessa ci sono stata e ho molti contatti, e nessuno di questi "non vogliono la pace",
> 
> ...


 Chi non ha nulla che da perdere la vita può andarsene da qualsiasi posto in ogni istante.

Non se ne vanno perché ovunque se ne andranno non potranno più vendicarsi e dovranno fare ciò che fanno gli abitanti dei paesi che li ospitano: la pace.

Se tu fossi nella situazione di dormire letteralmente sulla strada, di non possedere soldi, senza cibo e acqua, di aver perso la famiglia e la speranza, cosa ti tiene ancora in quel luogo? Soltanto l'odio! Una persona pacifica se ne sarebbe già andata, nonostante tutto.

Io ho visto sia la gente che subisce che la gente che fa subire - entrambe hanno colpa della situazione in quanto non si arrendono, non si aprono al dialogo, non condividono. Si uccidono a vicenda con parole e con armi e non avranno pace finché non saranno sterminati = integralmente rimosso dalla terra. Entrambe le parti lo pensano così, per cui sarebbe come dire: non si daranno pace finché non saranno sterminati tutti.

I politici non fanno altro che sfruttare la situazione che li è sfuggito di mano - da secoli. Sono gli intoccabili che nei loro bunker parlano di progresso e conflitto, ricchezza e giustizia. Io non so se hai idea come funziona lo stato ebraico. Di fatto, parte del guadagno economico degli ebrei di tutto il mondo va nelle casse di stato di Israele. Senza questo contributo sostanziale, la guerra sarebbe stata terminata da tempo, e loro sopraffatti da tutti i confinanti, che hanno le palle rotte. Ma veramente!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Chi non ha nulla che da perdere la vita può andarsene da qualsiasi posto in ogni istante.
> 
> Non se ne vanno perché ovunque se ne andranno non potranno più vendicarsi e dovranno fare ciò che fanno gli abitanti dei paesi che li ospitano: la pace.
> 
> ...


 
adesso stai esagerando! vivono nelle case loro! hanno poco perché non ce' la possibilità di altro. e quelli che hanno avuto la possibilità sene sono tutti andati! ecco perché peggiora la situazione. perché i furbi emigrano e rimangono i meno furbi o fortunati!
voglio vedere se ti obbligerei a vivere come loro se tu saresti diventato quello che sei oggi!?
magari si, ma tene saresti andato!
facile dire che se non ti piace una cosa, allora tene devi andare!
poi ci sono anche persone anziane, malati, loro dove vanno? che fanno?

ma senti? tu vorresti che emigrano tutti palestinesi per laciare il posto ai israeliani! troppo facile car, ma ricorda che gli' israeliani non hanno il diritto della palestina! e poi ti troveresti centinai di migliaia di profughi palestinesi in italia! e questo quello che vuoi!
dare ai israeliani, e pagare tu il prezzo!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Chi non ha nulla che da perdere la vita può andarsene da qualsiasi posto in ogni istante.
> 
> Non se ne vanno perché ovunque se ne andranno non potranno più vendicarsi e dovranno fare ciò che fanno gli abitanti dei paesi che li ospitano: la pace.
> 
> ...


 
mi chiedo che gente assurda hai connosciuto nella tua vita!

mi dispiace, ma ti prometto che non sono tutti cos'!

esiste anche chi e stanco; stanco della guerra, della morte e della sofferenza!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

possiamo discutere per anni, ma non saresti mai daccordo con me su questo argomento!

rispettiamoci a vicenda e auguriamoci che i nostri figli vivranno in un mondo migliore!

già questo é un passo avanti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> possiamo discutere per anni, ma non saresti mai daccordo con me su questo argomento!
> 
> rispettiamoci a vicenda e auguriamoci che i nostri figli vivranno in un mondo migliore!
> 
> già questo é un passo avanti!


Che dicevo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> adesso stai esagerando! vivono nelle case loro! hanno poco perché non ce' la possibilità di altro. e quelli che hanno avuto la possibilità sene sono tutti andati! ecco perché peggiora la situazione. perché i furbi emigrano e rimangono i meno furbi o fortunati!
> voglio vedere se ti obbligerei a vivere come loro se tu saresti diventato quello che sei oggi!?
> magari si, ma tene saresti andato!
> facile dire che se non ti piace una cosa, allora tene devi andare!
> ...


Non esagero. Chi non ha casa e ha perso tutto tranne quel che si porta addosso sono in migliaia. Restano perché? Cosa trovano ancora?

Se vivessi nelle loro condizioni me ne sarei andato, sulle mie due gambe e con i miei stracci addosso, e se non avessi più le gambe tenterei camminando o striscando. Oppure sarei rimasto per vendicarmi della mia miseria di cui sarei stato corresponsabile ad almeno della metà e quindi sarei morto.

Noi, che abbiamo voluto aiutare con tutti i mezzi disponibili e oltre, siamo di fronte a una situazione che non offre più opzioni né soluzioni. Per nessuno.

O se la risolvono fra di loro = massacri centuplicati in rispetto ai numeri "normali", o qualcun altro lo risolve per loro = massacri centuplicati in rispetto ai numeri "normali". Il risultato è lo stesso. Hanno coinvolto il mondo, e il mondo risolverà il problema. Ma non sarà piacevole per nessuno. Israele incluso.


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Non esagero. Chi non ha casa e ha perso tutto tranne quel che si porta addosso sono in migliaia. Restano perché? Cosa trovano ancora?
> 
> Se vivessi nelle loro condizioni me ne sarei andato, sulle mie due gambe e con i miei stracci addosso, e se non avessi più le gambe tenterei camminando o striscando. Oppure sarei rimasto per vendicarmi della mia miseria di cui sarei stato corresponsabile ad almeno della metà e quindi sarei morto.
> 
> ...


 
non hai capito il punto della questione!

ecco perché parli così!

inutile parlarne ancora io e te!

non sono del tuo parere!

politicamente non compatibile!

non tutti possono essere intelligenti come te, forti e decisi come te!

ma per questo non gli auguro la morte!

se tutte le persone che vogliono vivere a casa propria sono da uccidere, allora bisognerebbe eliminare quasi tutto iol mondo!

e se la tua teoria si verificasse allora arriverebbero cento miglioni di persone da tutto il mondo qui in italia a cercare la fortuna! AFRICANI, ASIATICI, ETC....

io invece penso che se devi aiutare qualcuno lo devi fare a casa loro!

aiutare a creare un mondo migliore! 

a riparare poi quel torto che e stato fatto anni fa!

se domani tutti l'italiani del sud verebbero al nord a vivere e lavorare, perche si sta meglio! e rimanesse la terra del sud, bruciata e disabitato, che vita sarebbe! non e meglio migliorare le possibilità di vita al sud e rimanere come siamo oggi! (anché meglio di oggi)

non posso essere daccordo sul fatto che bisogna scappare dalla miseria! bisogna lavorare sulla sconfitta della miseria! ma pur restando a casa propria!

io non sono venuta in italia perché a casa stavo male! anzi economicamente e lavorativamente stavo meglio! ma per viaggio e poi per amore!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Non esagero. Chi non ha casa e ha perso tutto tranne quel che si porta addosso sono in migliaia. Restano perché? Cosa trovano ancora?
> 
> Se vivessi nelle loro condizioni me ne sarei andato, sulle mie due gambe e con i miei stracci addosso, e se non avessi più le gambe tenterei camminando o striscando. Oppure sarei rimasto per vendicarmi della mia miseria di cui sarei stato corresponsabile ad almeno della metà e quindi sarei morto.
> 
> ...


 
ecco perché dico che secondo me non ci sei stato!

fino a poco tempo fa mica strisciavano mezzi-morti sulle strade a Gaza!

Gaza city era abbastanza vivibile! con lavoro e vita culturale!

le persone si facevano il mazzo per vivere bene! andando a lavorare anche oltre Gaza, facendo kilometri al giorno! poi ci sono anche persone dottori, ingenieri, proffessori....

non capisco che veduta hai del popolo palestinese! sono civilizzati!

non crederai veramente a quelli deficienti che fanno vedere i bambini con il fucile! credi che la vita loro e cosi!"

ci sono anche persone normali!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

quando non si vuole comprendere allora non si comprende!!! 

ecco perché non si fa nulla! perché alla gente _*non importa una mazza*_ dei palestinese! sono peggio considerati dei animali!

vorrei proprio vedere se qualcuno occupasse lo stato di California nei USA! altro che bomba atomica!


----------



## Mari' (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> quando non si vuole comprendere allora non si comprende!!!
> 
> ecco perché non si fa nulla! perché alla gente _*non importa una mazza*_ dei palestinese! sono peggio considerati dei animali!
> 
> vorrei proprio vedere se qualcuno occupasse lo stato di California nei USA! altro che bomba atomica!


Non ti preoccupare ... mo ch'e' arrivato Berlusconi vedrai che tutto si sistenera'  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 .


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

allora siamo apposto!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





beh!

io non sono che una piccola mosca in un grande mucchio di letame!

non sono in grado di fare nulla! 

ho espresso un mio pensiero e basta!

ma non posso fare un bel niente!

oltre a sperare che il mucchio di letame un giorno diventa concime!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Gaza: ammesso pool stampa estera*

*Prima volta da quando e' cominciata Piombo Fuso, il 27 dicembre*

(ANSA) - TEL AVIV, 18 GEN - Per la prima volta dal 27 dicembre Israele ha autorizzato oggi l'ingresso nella striscia di Gaza di giornalisti della stampa estera.

Per la prima volta dall'inizio di 'Piombo Fuso' e dopo ore di attesa al valico di Erez, fra Israele e Gaza, sei giornalisti hanno potuto entrare nella Striscia nel pomeriggio e raggiungere la vicina citta' palestinese di Beit Lahya, dove hanno constatato ingenti danni materiali alle abitazioni, alle automobili, e alle infrastrutture.


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

*New York Times*
*Sat., Jan. 17, 2 PM ET*

Israel announced that its military would begin a unilateral cease-fire in Gaza at 2 a.m. Sunday, while Hamas officials outside Gaza vowed to fight on. It was unclear how the cease-fire would be received by leaders within Gaza.
Representatives of Hamas were scheduled to meet Egyptian officials in Cairo who are trying to pull together a truce of at least a year.
The Israeli military said that it struck hundreds of targets overnight, including rocket-launching sites, 70 smuggling tunnels, and weapons caches. It also said that its troops tightened the encirclement of *Gaza City*.
The Israeli army said that Hamas had fired 12 rockets at Israel. Four Israeli soldiers were seriously hurt by mortar fire.
In *Beit Lahiya*, Israeli fire killed two young brothers at a United Nations school where some 1,600 displaced Gazans have taken shelter.
The Palestinian death toll is above 1,200. Thirteen Israelis have died in the fighting.


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)




----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)




----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Israele ha tolto l'eletricità a Gaza! GLi ospedali stanno decidendo se aiutare le emergenze della guerra o se aiutare le mamme in reparto maternità!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

non solo bambini con fucili!

Gaza!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=goA1wTSP_l8


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=zmy1gVKRW4o&feature=channel 

importante!



*Per la propaganda, coralmente ripetuta dai media occidentali, Sharon sta*_ “ritirandosi da Gaza”_* e *_“ha bloccato nuovi insediamenti sulla terra rubata ai palestinesi”_*, correndo rischi personali per attuare il suo generoso *_“piano di pace”_*. La benemerita B’Tselem, una coraggiosa organizzazione umanitaria ebraica, racconta un’altra verità nel suo ultimo rapporto. 
Israele continua una politica di deliberato *_“strangolamento”_* della Striscia di Gaza, tradendo nei fatti gli impegni che s’è assunto per trattato, violando ogni diritto umano e legge internazionale (1). 
Le violazioni più pesanti riguardano l’impedimento di movimenti di persone e merci da e per Gaza. Le restrizioni alla libertà di movimento sono in genere arbitrarie, e messe in atto al solo scopo di umiliare e rendere la vita impossibile ai palestinesi. La prova è, dice B’Tselem che, appena un avvocato dei diritti umani o un’associazione umanitaria fa appello contro un permesso di passaggio negato, le autorità rovesciano le decisioni, per non avere guai giudiziari.
Ma poi ricominciano. Arabi di cittadinanza israeliana e palestinesi dei Territori Occupati trovano più facile persino visitare i loro congiunti in galera nelle prigioni israeliane, che i loro parenti *_“liberi”_* nella presto *_“liberata”_* striscia di Gaza. La politica di strangolamento israeliana separa a forza famiglie, e persino coppie di coniugi. 
E soprattutto, ha di fatto *_“chiuso Gaza al mondo esterno”_*. E’ un feroce *_“assedio economico”_* che ha ridotto il 77 per cento dei residenti palestinesi a Gaza sotto il livello di povertà. Si tratta di oltre un milione di persone: numero raddoppiato rispetto al periodo precedente l’intifada. Il 23 per cento dei palestinesi di Gaza, 300 mila esseri umani, vive in situazione di *_“povertà estrema”_*. 

Il rapporto di B’Tselem ha un titolo significativo: *_“One big prison”_*, una grande prigione. Più precisamente, l’uomo di pace Sharon ha inventato una versione perfezionata di lager: il campo di sterminio con spese a carico dei destinatari. I nazisti, ad Auschwitz, si facevano almeno carico di distribuire ai loro prigionieri la sbobba. A Gaza, i prigionieri di un territorio che i loro carcerieri hanno *_“chiuso fuori dal mondo”_* devono arrangiarsi a comprare il cibo da soli. Se ci riescono.
E non basta. Sharon, l’eroe della pace che corre gravi rischi, perché annuncia che svuoterà alcuni insediamenti di fanatici giudei in terre palestinesi, in realtà sta facendo il contrario. Farà costruire 3500 nuove *_“unità abitative”_* per fanatici, e dove? Nell’area (chiamata E-1) fra Gerusalemme e Ma’aleh Admunim, un insediamento rabbinico che ha già 40 mila abitanti (2). Il nuovo quartiere *_“romperà la continuità territoriale”_* fra il nord e il sud dei Territori Occupati, assolutamente necessaria ai palestinesi se uno Stato palestinese dovrà nascere. Ed è fatto appunto a questo solo scopo: rubare ancora un po’ di terra palestinese, perché gli umiliati non possano mai avere una parvenza di sovranità.
Il che significherà che Israele continuerà per sempre a *_“difendere le strade strategiche”_* che ha scavato su terre palestinesi (e che sono vietate ai palestinesi) per collegare gli insediamenti illegali con la madrepatria; che continuerà a proteggere coi suoi cingolati e posti di blocco gli insediamenti illegali; e che è decisa in eterno, perciò, a spegnere col fuoco e col sangue l’inevitabile reazione araba alle proprie angherie. 

La prospettiva è tale, che vi si è opposto persino Martin Van Crefeld. Si tratta di un analista militare israeliano, e per nulla un pacifista: tempo fa ha minacciato l’Europa, colpevole di nicchiare nell’invasione dell’Irak, di bombardamento atomico israeliano; è un fanatico assertore del *_“nessuna trattativa coi palestinesi”_*, e per l’imposizione unilaterale delle condizioni più dure. Ma, da esperto militare, è allarmato dalla demoralizzazione che la guerra senza limiti, condotta per anni, ha già creato nell’ex glorioso esercito israelita. Questo tipo di ritorsioni contro i ribelli, dice, *_“sta consentendo ad ogni sorta di vandali, ladri, estorsori, sadici e pervertiti di realizzare le loro fantasie a spese di una popolazione inerme”_* (3). 
Sta parlando dell’esercito israeliano: ogni settimana due *_“soldati d’Israele”_* vengono messi sotto inchiesta per atti di sadismo o ruberie, e uno su due per omicidio immotivato; ma molti di più non vengono nemmeno inquisiti, perché ormai ai guardiani del lager a cielo aperto, tutto è lecito.
E’ la temuta *_“demoralizzazione”_* (nel senso letterale: perdita dei freni morali) di forze armate ridotte da troppi anni al mestiere di aguzzini. E la degradazione etica dovuta all’abitudine di angariare la *_“razza inferiore”_* e ammazzare sub-umani, sta traboccando nella società civile: l’industria del sesso in Israele, basata spesso su donne dell’Est schiavizzate e cresciuta grazie alla *_“mafia russa”_* i cui capi sono stati accolti (tutti ebrei) nello Stato ebraico, ha ormai un giro d’affari di un miliardo di dollari l’anno. E la malavita è in combutta col potere, in una marea montante di corruzioni e collusioni che è sempre più difficile nascondere (4).

Per questo, persino Van Crefeld, il falco, ormai sostiene che Israele si deve ritirare entro i suoi confini del ’67, e ristabilire in Israele i 200 mila *_“coloni”_* fanatici che vivono su terre rubate agli arabi: non per il bene dei palestinesi, si capisce, ma per la salvezza di Israele. Van Crefeld predica il ritiro delle truppe israeliane (i pervertiti) dal contatto coi palestinesi sui quali sfogano le loro fantasie sadiche, e la loro sostituzione con aerei spia e droni armati per fulminare dal cielo i *_“terroristi”_*. 
Lasciamogli la parola: *_“Israele deve sbarazzarsi della zavorra palestinese. Una volta fatto questo _*(rientrando nei confini del ’67) *_la minaccia residua sarà affrontata con metodi militari anziché politici”_*. Oltretutto l’angheria totale sui palestinesi, l’occupazione, costa: 10 miliardi di dollari fino ad oggi, e Van Crefeld è giustamente preoccupato. Lui propone un muro che chiuda completamente Israele dai territori circostanti: costerà solo mezzo miliardo di dollari, assai più economico. Il *_“grande ghetto”_* tecnologico, da cui Giuda farà decollare droni con missili intelligenti per fulminare i ribelli nel contiguo lager, a costo zero. Pare un incubo da forsennato, invece in Israele è ritenuto il progetto di un moderato. Il libro in cui Van Crefeld ha esposto la sua proposta è stato pubblicato in Usa, ma non nello stato ebraico.*



di *Maurizio Blondet*


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Giovanni !

magari non sapevi!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9T33sqhCYAo

una voce italiana parla di gaza!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

sono loro che non vogliono la pace?


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Giovanni & uno di noi*

parlavi di bambini palestinesi con fucili! ecco bambini israeliani che giocano!

non si può condannare, ci sono errori da TUTTE DUE LE PARTI!

perché condanni solo i palestinesi?


 

se cerchi l'immagini sbagliati li trovi da tutte due le parti!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=5PrPtmIsgIw

danni ai bambini! UNICEF!


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Per l'intelletto di Giovanni;*

*Quello che non sapete su Gaza*

14 gennaio 2009 - Rashid Khalidi (professore di studi arabi alla Columbia, autore di “Sowing Crisis: The Cold War and American Dominance in the Middle East")
Fonte: New York Times

Quasi tutto quello che siete stati portati a credere su Gaza è sbagliato. Alcuni punti essenziali sembrano mancare dal discorso, svoltosi per lo più sulla stampa, circa l’attacco di Israele alla striscia di Gaza. 
Il popolo di Gaza 
La maggioranza di chi vive a Gaza non è lì per scelta. Un milione e cinquecentomila persone stipate nelle 140 miglia quadrate della striscia di Gaza fanno parte per lo più di famiglie provenienti dai paesi e dai villaggi attorno a Gaza come Ashkelon e Beersheba. Vi furono condotte a Gaza dall’esercito israeliano nel 1948. 
L’occupazione 
Gli abitanti di Gaza vivono sotto l’occupazione israeliana dall’epoca della Guerra dei sei giorni (1967). Israele è tuttora considerata una forza di occupazione, anche se ha tolto le sue truppe e i suoi coloni dalla striscia nel 2005. Israele controlla ancora l’accesso all’area, l’import e l’export, e i movimenti di persone in ingresso e in uscita. Israele controlla lo spazio aereo e le coste di Gaza, e i suoi militari entrano nell’area a piacere. Come forza di occupazione, Israele ha la responsabilità di garantire il benessere della popolazione civile della striscia di Gaza (Quarta Convenzione di Ginevra). 
Il blocco 
Il blocco della striscia da parte di Israele, con l’appoggio degli Stati Uniti e dell’Unione Europea, si è fatto sempre più serrato da quando Hamas ha vinto le elezioni per il Consiglio Legislativo Palestinese nel gennaio 2006. Carburante, elettricità, importazioni, esportazioni e movimento di persone in ingresso e in uscita dalla striscia sono stati lentamente strozzati, causando problemi che minacciano la sopravvivenza (igiene, assistenza medica, approvvigionamento d’acqua e trasporti). 
Il blocco ha costretto molti alla disoccupazione, alla povertà e alla malnutrizione. Questo equivale alla punizione collettiva –col tacito appoggio degli Stati Uniti- di una popolazione civile che esercita i suoi diritti democratici. 
Il cessate-il-fuoco 
Togliere il blocco, insieme con la cessazione del lancio dei razzi, era uno dei punti chiave del cessate-il-fuoco fra Israele e Hamas nel giugno scorso. L’accordo portò a una riduzione dei razzi lanciati dalla striscia: dalle centinaia di maggio e giugno a meno di venti nei quattro mesi successivi (secondo stime del governo israeliano). Il cessate-il-fuoco venne interrotto quando le forze israeliane lanciarono un imponente attacco aereo e terrestre ai primi di novembre; sei soldati di Hamas vennero uccisi. 
Crimini di guerra 
Colpire civili, sia da parte di Hamas che di Israele, è potenzialmente un crimine di guerra. Ogni vita umana è preziosa. Ma i numeri parlano da soli: circa 700 palestinesi, per la maggior parte civili, sono stati uccisi da quando è esploso il conflitto alla fine dello scorso anno. Per contro, sono stati uccisi 12 israeliani, per la maggior parte soldati. Il negoziato è un modo molto più efficace per affrontare razzi e altre forme di violenza. Questo sarebbe successo se Israele avesse rispettato i termini del cessate-il-fuoco di giugno e tolto il suo blocco dalla striscia di Gaza. 
Questa guerra contro la popolazione di Gaza non riguarda in realtà i razzi. Né riguarda il “ristabilire la deterrenza di Israele”, come la stampa israeliana vorrebbe farvi credere. Molto più rivelatrici le parole dette nel 2002 da Moshe Yaalon, allora capo delle Forze di Difesa israeliane:”Occorre far capire ai palestinesi nei recessi più profondi della loro coscienza che sono un popolo sconfitto.”


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

*Ci chiederemo perché odino così tanto l'Occidente*

Robert Fisk

Fonte: The Independent - 07 gennaio 2009


E così Israele ha di nuovo aperto i cancelli dell'inferno per i palestinesi. Quaranta rifugiati civili morti in una scuola delle Nazioni Unite, altri tre in un'altra; non male per una notte di lavoro a Gaza dell'esercito che crede nella "purezza delle armi". Ma perché dovremmo sorprenderci? 
Abbiamo forse dimenticato i 17.500 morti – quasi tutti civili, per la maggior parte donne e bambini – durante l'invasione israeliana del Libano nel 1982; i 1.700 civili palestinesi morti nel massacro di Sabra-Chatila; il massacro di Qana nel 1996 di 106 rifugiati libanesi, più della metà bambini, presso una base ONU; il massacro dei rifugiati Marwahin che lasciarono le loro case per ordine degli israeliani nel 2006 e che vennero uccisi da una squadra di elicotteri di Israele; i 1.000 morti di quello stesso bombardamento e dell’invasione del Libano nel 2006, quasi tutti civili? 
Ciò che sorprende è che molti leader occidentali, molti presidenti e primi ministri, e temo anche direttori di giornali e giornalisti, si siano bevuti la vecchia menzogna: che gli israeliani fanno molta attenzione a evitare vittime civili. "Israele compie ogni sforzo possibile per evitare vittime civili," aveva detto un altro ambasciatore Israeliano solo poche ore prima del massacro di Gaza. E ogni presidente e primo ministro che ha ripetuto questa menzogna come una scusa per evitare un cessate il fuoco ha le mani sporche del sangue della strage della notte scorsa. Se George Bush avesse avuto il coraggio di richiedere un immediato cessate il fuoco 48 ore prima, quei 40 civili, i vecchi le donne e i bambini sarebbero ancora vivi. 
Quello che è successo non è stato solo vergognoso. È stato una ignominia. Crimine di guerra sarebbe una descrizione troppo forte? Perché è così che avremmo chiamato questa atrocità se fosse stata commessa da Hamas. Quindi temo che sia stato un crimine di guerra. Dopo essermi occupato di così tante uccisioni di massa da parte degli eserciti del Medio Oriente – da parte delle truppe siriane, irachene, iraniane, israeliane – suppongo che la mia reazione dovrebbe essere il cinismo. Ma Israele sostiene che sta combattendo la nostra guerra contro il "terrore internazionale". Gli israeliani sostengono che a Gaza stanno combattendo per noi, per i nostri ideali occidentali, per la nostra sicurezza, secondo i nostri standard. E quindi siamo anche noi complici nella ferocia che si sta riversando su Gaza. 
Ho riferito le scuse che l'esercito Israeliano ha addotto in passato per questi attentati. Dato che potrebbero essere ripetute di nuovo nelle prossime ore, eccone alcune: che i palestinesi hanno ucciso i propri rifugiati, che i palestinesi hanno riesumato i corpi dai cimiteri e i hanno lasciati tra le rovine, che alla fine i colpevoli sono i palestinesi perché hanno supportato una fazione armata, o perché i palestinesi armati hanno deliberatamente usato i rifugiati innocenti come copertura. 
Il massacro di Sabra e Chatila è stato commesso dai falangisti libanesi, alleati della destra israeliana, mentre le truppe israeliane, come ha rivelato la stessa commissione d’inchiesta israeliana, sono stati a guardare per 48 ore senza fare niente. Quando venne data la colpa a Israele, il governo di Menachem Begin accusò il mondo di diffamazione. Dopo che l'artiglieria israeliana aveva sparato delle granate sulla base ONU a Qana nel 1996, gli israeliani sostennero che la base dava rifugio anche a dei terroristi Hezbollah. Era falso. Gli oltre 1.000 morti del 2006 – una guerra iniziata quando gli Hezbollah catturarono due soldati israeliani sul confine – sono stati semplicemente liquidati come responsabilità di Hezbollah. Israele ha sostenuto che i corpi dei bambini uccisi in un secondo massacro di Qana potevano essere stati prelevati dal cimitero. Un'altra menzogna. Il massacro di Marwahin non è stata mai giustificato. La gente del villaggio ricevette l’ordine di fuggire; essi obbedirono agli ordini israeliani e vennero poi attaccati da un elicottero militare da combattimento israeliano. I rifugiati presero i loro bambini e si misero intorno al camion in cui viaggiavano in modo che i piloti israeliani potessero vedere che erano degli innocenti. L'elicottero israeliano li falciò da breve distanza. Solo due sopravvissero facendo finta di essere morti. Israele non si scusò nemmeno. 
Dodici anni prima, un altro elicottero Israeliano attaccò un’ambulanza che trasportava civili da un villaggio vicino – ancora una volta dopo che Israele aveva ordinato loro di andarsene – e uccise tre bambini e due donne. Gli israeliani hanno sostenuto che nell'ambulanza c'era un miliziano Hezbollah. Non era vero. Ho seguito tutte queste atrocità, ho indagato su ognuna, ho parlato con i sopravvissuti. Diversi miei colleghi hanno fatto la stessa cosa. Il nostro destino, ovviamente, è stato la diffamazione più ingiuriosa: siamo stati accusati di antisemitismo. 
E io scrivo quanto segue senza il minimo dubbio: sentiremo di nuovo tutte queste invenzioni scandalose. Ci propineranno la menzogna che la colpa è di Hamas – lo sa dio se non c'è già abbastanza da incolparli senza aggiungere questo crimine – così come quella dei corpi prelevati dal cimitero, quasi sicuramente ci verrà fornita la falsità che Hamas era nella scuola dell'ONU e ci daranno sicuramente in pasto la bugia dell'antisemitismo. E i nostri capi di stato sbufferanno e ricorderanno al mondo che è stato Hamas in origine a violare il cessate il fuoco. Non è vero. È stato Israele a violarlo, prima il 4 novembre, quando con il suo bombardamento vennero uccisi sei palestinesi a Gaza e di nuovo il 17 novembre quando un altro bombardamento uccise altri quattro Palestinesi. 
Certo, gli israeliani meritano la sicurezza. Venti israeliani morti in 10 anni attorno a Gaza sono veramente una cifra spiacevole. Ma i 600 palestinesi morti in una sola settimana, migliaia negli anni a partire dal 1948 – quando il massacro perpetrato dagli israeliani a Deir Yassin contribuì a dare il via alla fuga dei palestinesi da quella parte della Palestina che sarebbe diventata Israele – si collocano in una scala totalmente diversa. Queste proporzioni ricordano non una normale carneficina mediorientale, ma un’atrocità a livello delle guerre dei Balcani degli anni Novanta. E ovviamente, quando un arabo si mette in moto con furia sfrenata e sfoga la sua rabbia cieca e incendiaria sull'Occidente, diremo che non ha niente a che fare con noi. Perché ci odiano, ci chiederemo? Ma non diciamo di non conoscere la risposta.


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Palestine Monitor 

17 Gennaio 2009

For the 22th consecutive day, Gazans are besieged and attacked by air, land and sea.

*Since the beginning of the raids, and as of today: *





*At least 1,169people have reportedly been killed*
*(1.169 persone morti)*





 This includes more than 351 children and 106 women
(di questi 351 bambini e 106 donne)




*More than 5,200 have sustained heavy injuries*
(più di 5.200 feriti)





 This includes 411 seriously wounded
(di questi 411 gravi)





 The majority of the casualties are civilians and 48% are children and women.
(la maggioranza sono 48% civili)





 At least 1/3 of the dead and injured in Gaza are children.
(almeno 1/3 dei feriti e morti sono bambini)





 At least 22 families were reportedly struck, killing fathers, mothers and children (almeno 22 entere familie sono stati uccisi)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Pietà


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pietà


soltanto un piccolo riassunto della situazione li giù, visto che tanti non sembrano informati!|


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

adesso vi lascio in pace e vado a nanna!

ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> soltanto un piccolo riassunto della situazione li giù, visto che tanti non sembrano informati!|


Chi ha già una sua idea non si fa spostare dall'abbondanza di informazioni, né dalle argomentazioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> adesso vi lascio in pace e vado a nanna!
> 
> ciao


 Buonanotte Ninna


----------



## Nordica (18 Gennaio 2009)

buonanotte cara


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> non hai capito il punto della questione!
> 
> ecco perché parli così!
> 
> ...


 Va bene. Dalla tua ottica non si può fare nulla. Non muovendomi di casa non posso cambiare nulla. Dico quindi: "non muovetevi, valutate le opzioni che ancora avete". Se dico questo di fronte a loro, mi sparano a vista. Israeliani come Palestinesi. E dicendo, la gente resti lì dove stanno peggio, è come dire: "me ne frego del tuo problema. Basta che non vieni qua!".

Da casa posso premere il pulsante. Posso anche non fare nulla, e sperare che qualcun altro prema il pulsante. Oppure posso sperare che nessuno lo preme e che il livello di merda si alzi abbastanza in fretta.

Il fatto è che i Palestinesi vogliono tornare. La striscia di Gaza non è casa loro. Ma Israele li tiene lì stipati. Ma li lascerebbe andare se ne andassero da una sola parte. Insomma, i Palestinesi come Israeliani vogliono entrambi la terra di prima e la striscia! E questo non è ammissibile per entrambi. Israele è un paese piccolo, e la Palestina ne fa parte.

Non ho detto che per noi da fuori non ci sono soluzioni per risolvere il problema, ma chi deve viverci non ci sta. Per cui la tavola rasa non è un pensiero così lontano da molte menti. Incompatibili, crudeli, ma onesti e realistici. Almeno questo.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> buonanotte cara


 
Ninna, la tua viva partecipazione da speranza sai...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> ecco perché dico che secondo me non ci sei stato!
> 
> fino a poco tempo fa mica strisciavano mezzi-morti sulle strade a Gaza!
> 
> ...


Gaza è sempre stato un macello. Gran parte della popolazione ha delle ferite di guerra. Sono terrorizzati. E terrorizzano.

Nelle strade si vive perché c'è il sopprimente regno di Israele. Per una cazzata ti si puntano decine di fucili.

Nella stazione di polizia ti trattano come un pezzo di merda. Sei visitatore dell'Europa? Perché sei venuto, non vedi cosa succede qui? Sei uno di loro. Facci vedere cosa hai in tasca. Polizia Israeliana. Sempre stato così. Un po' meno violento durante il regno di Arafat.

Si aggiunge il caldo, umido, le mosche e zanzare, la puzza nelle strade. Traffico caotico. Ogni passo che fai potrebbe essere l'ultimo. Ogni giorno esplosioni. Senti sparare, colpi singoli, colpi a raffica. Entri nel bus col timore di un pazzo che si suicida assieme a te perché hai una faccia diversa. Lo stesso nei ristoranti, nel treno. Ovunque sei, devi far notare che sei uno di "fuori". Oppure sei morto.

L'unico visitatore che sopravvive e quello che si traveste da turista. Non lo sapevi?

Viaggi nel bus in altre città. L'autista avvisa di restare calmi perché potrebbe capitare un assalto. Ma come? In un paese civilizzato ci sono le bande armate che razziano i mezzi pubblici?

Ninna, io non so se ti rendi bene conto di quale paese, di quale nazione si parla. E' un luogo dove vivono solo masochisti e sadisti. Non ne ho visto altri.


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ninna, la tua viva partecipazione da speranza sai...


Quoto, la sua partecipazione è commovente.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto, la sua partecipazione è commovente.


Buondi' Giobbe.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

Io in parte condivido il pensiero di Arthur.
Non vogliono la pace. Non c'è un cazz0 da fare.
La frase di marì sui tedeschi mi fa ridere perchè stiamo parlando di condannare odio e si sentono ancora le frasette sui tedeschi...questo dovrebbe far capire com'è facile parlare di altri per non pensare a sè stessi e ai proprio problemi.
mah..


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2009)

Anche io in parte concordo con Arthur... potete stare a discutere per i prossimi anni che tanto non sara' cambiato un emerito... Se realmente volessero la pace e da mo' che avrebbero smesso


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tiene un caratteraccio ale.


 eccola questa mi mancava
tu tieni un bel sedere e 2 belle coscie invece


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma lo devono essere?*
> Non è meglio sapere subito il punto di vista di chi ti propone l'articolo, il servizio, la trasmissione e poi potersi fare un'opinione propria attraverso un confronto tra le dverse proposte?


Allora facciamo che NON DEVONO ESSERLO. Però, la persona che non è giornalista in quanto uno che riporta i fatti, la cronaca, non deve poi lamentarsi se qualcuno lo critica.
Voglio dire meglio: sono per libertà assoluta di stampa però la libertà sta in tutti e due i versi. Tu dici quello che vuoi io critico quello che hai detto, il modo in cui l'hai detto ecc. ecc.
Quella TV è pubblica e il pluralismo di idee e commenti nella trasmissione DOVREBBE essere assicurato


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> sicuramente TU hai conosciuti TANTI palestinesi nella tua vita é SAI QUELLO CHE DICI!!!!!!
> 
> sicuramente ci sei stato e CONOSCI l'ambiente!
> 
> ...


IO mi attengo ai fatti di cronaca. I fatti di cronaca mi dicono che ci sono bambini soldati che girano con i mitra e bambini e ragazzi che si fanno saltare in aria. Perchè tu per sapere che il fuoco brucia ti butti tra le fiamme?
E poi ... se permetti aprili tu gli occhi che sopporti un uomo che ti picchia e pensi che gli uomini italiani picchiano le donne perchè qui si usa così.
e che caxxo!

TRA L'ALTRO AVEVO CONCLUSO IL MIO PRIMO INTERVENTO COSì: *La guerra fa schifo così come fa schifo ogni tentativo di voler dare le colpe SOLO ad una parte*


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io in parte condivido il pensiero di Arthur.
> Non vogliono la pace. Non c'è un cazz0 da fare.
> La frase di marì sui tedeschi mi fa ridere perchè stiamo parlando di condannare odio e si sentono ancora le frasette sui tedeschi...questo dovrebbe far capire com'è facile parlare di altri per non pensare a sè stessi e ai proprio problemi.
> mah..



Cara la mia Medusa, ti faccio presente che io ho sposato un uomo con padre e madre tedeschi ... ma di quelli che sono scappati dalla Germania durante l'era delle SS  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... durante la seconda guerra mondiale, una mia zia ha perso il marito, impiegato alle poste, grazie al bombardamento USA che distrusse completamete l'edificio ... pensa che mia zia riconobbe il marito da un paio di calzini che gli aveva dato quella mattina ...

 ... quindi capirai che "le solite frasette" le ho pronunciate non verso il popolo tedesco, ma verso quei soliti, simpatici e nostalgici (che ogni tanto si rifanno vivi in manifestazioni in tutto il mondo ahime') che preferirono fare il barbecue o meglio :gli ebrei al forno, comunemente chiamati SS.

UNDERSTAND!​


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> eccola questa mi mancava
> tu tieni un bel sedere e 2 belle coscie invece


 
hai ragione.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

alex..eddai..non è un  giudizio...prendila alla leggera, ho letto qualche accento spigoloso, tuttoqui.

dammi tempo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ( scherzo )


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara la mia Medusa, ti faccio presente che io ho sposato un uomo con padre e madre tedeschi ... ma di quelli che sono scappati dalla Germania durante l'era delle SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non credo che giovanni sia fra questi.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione.


gran belle cossie


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non credo che giovanni sia fra questi.



Lo spero per lui.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

*asu la*



Asudem ha detto:


> gran belle cossie


puledra..chettiridi...


fammi andare a correre valà- sono in vacanza -...cosi mi spezzo l'altro arto che mi piace.

a proposito...


ma angelo come sta?


Non ce l'ho chiesto ..le scrivo.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

*alex*



Alexantro ha detto:


> eccola questa mi mancava
> tu tieni un bel sedere e 2 belle coscie invece


 
timeticafo ti dirti..che dopo aver letto il tuo thread sul fumo mi è venuta la nausea...davvero....

ma essendo stronzia geneticamente, stamane ne ho già fumate tre. e ora vado a correre come una...dillo tu..._cojona.._


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> timeticafo ti dirti..che dopo aver letto il tuo thread sul fumo mi è venuta la nausea...davvero....
> 
> ma essendo stronzia geneticamente, stamane ne ho già fumate tre. e ora vado a correre come una...dillo tu..._cojona.._


 tutti i fumatori sono infastiditi da chi consiglia di smettere xche sanno i rischi che corrono e reagiscono di conseguenza in modo aggressivo......
x il resto va pure a correre ma con calma xche a una certa eta' puo dare fastidio


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tutti i fumatori sono infastiditi da chi consiglia di smettere xche sanno i rischi che corrono e reagiscono di conseguenza in modo aggressivo......
> * x il resto va pure a correre ma con calma xche a una certa eta' puo dare fastidio*


ma allora vedi che sei recidivo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma è l'unico tasto che pigi per insultare??
che palle...
e coscia al plurale fa cosce , senza i


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tutti i fumatori sono infastiditi da chi consiglia di smettere xche sanno i rischi che corrono e reagiscono di conseguenza in modo aggressivo......
> x il resto va pure a correre ma con calma xche a una certa eta' puo dare fastidio


 


lo zo..corropiano..piano..come una giovane anziana...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma allora vedi che sei recidivo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








asu...ma lui colpisce perchè duole il tasto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





alex:


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma allora vedi che sei recidivo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 finche sono giovane posso permettermi di prendere in giro voi vecchi decrepiti appunto xche so che puo dare fastidio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps nel caso di miciolidia non l'ho detto x quello in quanto nn so proprio che eta' abbia.....l'ho fatto un p'o come ha fatto lei dicendo che ho un caratteraccio


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> finche sono giovane posso permettermi di prendere in *giro voi vecchi decrepiti appunto xche so che puo dare fastidio*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in effetti ero indecisa tra appendermi ad una trave o sgarrarmi una vena..


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Gennaio 2009)

xche inzozzare anche sto topic con minchiate che non c'entrano niente?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche inzozzare anche sto topic con minchiate che non c'entrano niente?



mi pareva avessi iniziato tu.
Comunque esco


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi pareva avessi iniziato tu.
> Comunque esco


 Assolutamente,va a rileggere tutto......avete tirato fuori x la 103423 volta il mio topic sul fumo (cacchio se ha colto nel segno pero')


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La cosa scandalosa è ritenere che si debbano fare le trasmissioni stile par condicio anche quano si contano 1.140 morti civili da una parte e qualche soldato dall'altra. Che caxxo di par condicio si pretende in questi casi? Io sono indignato..Ce li manderei io i vari Frattini, Condoleeza Rice, Fini e tutta la truppa a fare un bel fine settimana a Gaza in questi giorni
> 
> Buscopann


Totalmente d'accordo con te... è stata l'unica volta che si documenta in tv la strage in atto, e qualcuno osa parlare di par condicio e di maleducazione.
Ma poi par condico di che... gli israeliani con gli F16, gli elicotteri Apache, i carri armati, dall'altra questi razzi artigianali, che ancora un po' andrebbero bene per il capodanno. E qualcuno usa il termine "guerra"... che vomito.


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Totalmente d'accordo con te... è stata l'unica volta che si documenta in tv la strage in atto, e qualcuno osa parlare di par condicio e di maleducazione.
> Ma poi par condico di che... gli israeliani con gli F16, gli elicotteri Apache, i carri armati, dall'altra questi razzi artigianali, che ancora un po' andrebbero bene per il capodanno. E qualcuno usa il termine "guerra"... che vomito.


difatti i razzi palestinesi raramente hanno provocato vittime...al massimo danni a edifici o un p'o di scompiglio.....e' una guerra decisamente impari x schieramenti di uomini e disponibilita di mezzi,un p'o come quella tra Russia e Georgia dell'estate scorsa
i media trattano israele esattamente come trattavano gli Usa x la guerra in Iraq.....servi e basta


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi ha già una sua idea non si fa spostare dall'abbondanza di informazioni, né dalle argomentazioni.


Ammesso che questo sia vero (e non sempre è vero...), l'informazione è comunque fondamentale.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> difatti i razzi palestinesi raramente hanno provocato vittime...al massimo danni a edifici o un p'o di scompiglio.....e' *una guerra decisamente impari* x schieramenti di uomini e disponibilita di mezzi,un p'o come quella tra Russia e Georgia dell'estate scorsa
> i media trattano israele esattamente come trattavano gli Usa x la guerra in Iraq.....servi e basta


 Talmente impari che non la si può definire guerra... altrimenti andrebbe definita così anche la rivolta del ghetto di Varsavia. Da una parte reparti SS,  carri armati, cannoni, aerei... dall'altra civili resistenti, con molotov e qualche fucile.


----------



## Iris (19 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Totalmente d'accordo con te... è stata l'unica volta che si documenta in tv la strage in atto, e qualcuno osa parlare di par condicio e di maleducazione.
> Ma poi par condico di che... gli israeliani con gli F16, gli elicotteri Apache, i carri armati, dall'altra questi razzi artigianali, che ancora un po' andrebbero bene per il capodanno. E qualcuno usa il termine "guerra"... che vomito.


 
Non è vero. La mia critica non era questa. Che se ne parli dell'eccidio sistematico che si sta conducendo in Palestina, che si dica la verità sulle armi non convenzionali che vengono utilizzate sulla popolazione civile, su metodologie che altro non sono che crimini di guerra.
In realtà se ne parla, e da parecchio, è che nessuno ascolta.
La comunità internazionale dovrebbe intervenire con una condanna ferma.
Che si dica la verità taciuta da decenni: la questione palestinese è un gran affare al quale non si vuole rinunciare. 
Non vedo a cosa servano gli accapigliamenti televisivi... se non ad aumentare lo share di un programma televisivo.
Se poi vi serve vedere scorrere il sangue per condannare uno sterminio..non so che dire.


----------



## Old unodinoi (19 Gennaio 2009)

Quindi, praticamente, che ad iniziare a lanciare razzi siano stati i palestinesi non conta nulla. Evidentemente oltre che guerrafondai sono anche stupidi se lanciano razzi che non servono.
Ripeto: fa tutto schifo ma le colpe stanno da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Iris (19 Gennaio 2009)

Stiamo discutendo se siano più stronzi gli ebrei di oggi, o quelli di ieri. Chi ne ha ammazzati di più? Hitler nei campi di concentramento, o israele in terra santa. Chi è più criminale? Israele che vive nella cultura della guerra (da generazioni, mica da ieri), o la cricca araba che arma dei poveri disperati rimasti senza terra.
O il governo superdemocratico degli Usa ?
O L'Onu? Che non muove una foglia.
E si, ci voleva Santoro ad aumentare lo share...a mettere sotto i riflettori le ragioni della guerra attraverso due ragazzette cariche di odio inconsapevole, preoccupate di giustificare un inferno sul quale chi non è coinvolto prospera.


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Talmente impari che non la si può definire guerra... altrimenti andrebbe definita così anche la rivolta del ghetto di Varsavia. Da una parte reparti SS, carri armati, cannoni, aerei... dall'altra civili resistenti, con molotov e qualche fucile.


non paragoniamo la guerra israele e palestina con nazisti vs partigiani x favore.....anche xche i partigiani senza l'aiuto degli americani avrebbero fatto pochino pochino


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è vero. La mia critica non era questa. Che se *ne parli dell'eccidio sistematico che si sta conducendo in Palestina*, che si dica la verità sulle armi non convenzionali che vengono utilizzate sulla popolazione civile, su metodologie che altro non sono che crimini di guerra.
> *In realtà se ne parla, e da parecchio, è che nessuno ascolta.*
> La comunità internazionale dovrebbe intervenire con una condanna ferma.
> Che si dica la verità taciuta da decenni: la questione palestinese è un gran affare al quale non si vuole rinunciare.
> ...


 Non se ne parla. Se se ne parlasse davvero, la gente ne sarebbe davvero nauseata. 
Serve anche quello, sennò non ci sarebbe una censura sistematica sui mezzi di informazione...


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Stiamo discutendo se siano più stronzi gli ebrei di oggi, o quelli di ieri*. Chi ne ha ammazzati di più? Hitler nei campi di concentramento, o israele in terra santa. Chi è più criminale? Israele che vive nella cultura della guerra (da generazioni, mica da ieri), o la cricca araba che arma dei poveri disperati rimasti senza terra.
> O il governo superdemocratico degli Usa ?
> O L'Onu? Che non muove una foglia.
> E si, ci voleva Santoro ad aumentare lo share...a mettere sotto i riflettori le ragioni della guerra attraverso due ragazzette cariche di odio inconsapevole, preoccupate di giustificare un inferno sul quale chi non è coinvolto prospera.


 Ma chi dice questo? Stiamo? Stiamo chi? 
Ma lascia stare le ragazzette... qui c'è una strage sistematica, e chiunque la faccia vedere ha un enorme merito. E solo Santoro finora ci ha provato davvero.


----------



## Iris (19 Gennaio 2009)

Moltimodi, sulla sensibilità dell'opinione pubblica comincio a nutrire dei fortissimi dubbi. Io sono nauseata da un bel pezzo. Sinceramente.
Ti fai un giro su internet, è un bel pò di informazioni si ricavano, di provenienza varia.
Evidentemente la gente naviga sul web per ben altro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siamo tutti informati su chi è il nosto presidente del consiglio, ma evidentemente siamo gente di stomaco forte.


----------



## Iris (19 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma chi dice questo? Stiamo? Stiamo chi?
> Ma lascia stare le ragazzette... qui c'è una strage sistematica, e chiunque la faccia vedere ha un enorme merito. E solo Santoro finora ci ha provato davvero.


Onore a Santoro allora..


----------



## Old Alexantro (19 Gennaio 2009)

Santoro lo vedo un p'o bollito ultimamente


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Gennaio 2009)

*Ps.*



Alexantro ha detto:


> finche sono giovane posso permettermi di prendere in giro voi vecchi decrepiti appunto xche so che puo dare fastidio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che gentleman..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora facciamo che NON DEVONO ESSERLO. Però, la persona che non è giornalista in quanto uno che riporta i fatti, la cronaca, non deve poi lamentarsi se qualcuno lo critica.
> Voglio dire meglio: sono per libertà assoluta di stampa però la libertà sta in tutti e due i versi. Tu dici quello che vuoi io critico quello che hai detto, il modo in cui l'hai detto ecc. ecc.
> Quella TV è pubblica e il pluralismo di idee e commenti nella trasmissione DOVREBBE essere assicurato


 E' assicurato.
Ma se il principio è quello non ha senso poi dire a Ssantoro che ha fatto una trasmissione dichiaratamente schierata così come dirlo a Paragone o Socci ...si può dirlo invece a Vespa che ha la pretesa di essere considerato imparziale.
Poi chi vuole farsi un'idea propria seguirà tutti, chi ce l'ha già seguirà solo chi preferisce, così come avviene per i quotidiani.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> parlavi di bambini palestinesi con fucili! ecco bambini israeliani che giocano!
> 
> non si può condannare, ci sono errori da TUTTE DUE LE PARTI!
> 
> ...


Io parlavo nel territorio, Israele, compreso i confini incerti. Parlavo del governo che ha "sviluppato" Sharon e che è rimasto tale quale anche dopo di lui.

Se Haider l'ha chiamato il Hitler ebraico, aveva ragione. Sharon è stato eletto da un popolo che lo pensava come lui. Un popolo di Hitler. Dopo aver subito il Hitler del '33-'45, si pensava che fosse impossibile trovarne un'altro ... e invece.

Parlato con la gente ai fronti. Decine di fronti. Tutti hanno la stessa opinione al riguardo dei Isareliti. Come loro, gli Israeliti pensano la stessa cosa, ma all'inverso: pace ci potrà essere solo se sterminati i nemici.

Quindi come vedi, non pensavo a qualche chilometro quadrato, ma a un territorio piuttosto ampio con persone incapaci di pace.

Per chi non lo sapesse, la striscia di Gaza è 10x30 km grande (360 km^2), con 1.400.000 abitanti (4100 x km^2. Israele è grande ca. 20.000 km^2 con circa 7.100.000 abitanti (350 x km^2), Gaza incluso.

Su un territorio tre volte meno fertile e ricco di risorse di prima materia (soprattutto acqua), sono stipati oltre 11 volte la quantità di persone e abbandonate a loro stessi. Il cibo proviene soprattutto dal mare. Israele li vedrebbe volentieri morti, e non si sforza neanche a nasconderlo.

La popolazione della striscia di Gaza vedrebbero Israele volentieri sterminato, e non si sforzano neanche a nasconderlo. Tutti i confinanti con Israele vedrebbero Israele volentieri sterminato. Questa è la realtà. Qualcuno lo mostra, qualcuno lo dice e qualcuno lo pensa soltanto.

Ma nessuno di loro sarebbe in grado di fare pace.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ammesso che questo sia vero (e non sempre è vero...), l'informazione è comunque fondamentale.


 Israele ha permesso l'entrata a 6 (!) giornalisti soltanto ieri. Segno che hanno dato il peggio di loro stessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Israele ha permesso l'entrata a 6 (!) giornalisti soltanto ieri. Segno che hanno dato il peggio di loro stessi.


 Ho sentito recentemente Fiamma Nirestein che spiegava che i giornalisti vengono ammessi solo se il governo e i militari pensano di poterne garantire la sicurezza, di conseguenza ne ammettono di volta in volta un numero ridotto a estrazione. Le affermazioni della giornalista, ora parlamentare per PdL, sono certamente di parte, ma hanno un senso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Arthur*

Non credo che sia necessario confrontarsi su chi è più informato e che tu debba dimostrare di conoscere la situazione perché è l'affermazione di trovare auspicabile e inevitabile come soluzione una "soluzione finale" che ti è stata contestata e potresti scrivere un'enciclopedia documentatissima, ma quella affermazione rimarrebbe inaccettabile.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sentito recentemente Fiamma Nirestein che spiegava che i giornalisti vengono ammessi solo se il governo e i militari pensano di poterne garantire la sicurezza, di conseguenza ne ammettono di volta in volta un numero ridotto a estrazione. Le affermazioni della giornalista, ora parlamentare per PdL, sono certamente di parte, ma hanno un senso.


 Trovo quella donna una delle persone più disumane che abbia visto negli ultimi anni partecipare a delle discussioni televisive.


----------



## Iris (20 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Trovo quella donna una delle persone più disumane che abbia visto negli ultimi anni partecipare a delle discussioni televisive.


Già.


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Giovanni! (Arthur)*

Io tengo a dirti che io non sono una di quelle persone che vogliono tutto regalato e dato! sono una persona che ha sempre lavorato spaccandomi in due, non solo per la sopravivenza ma per l'amore di fare bene il mio lavoro!

per dirti che persona sono!

penso che tu sia una persona lucida ed intelligente!

reagisco soltanto sul tuo insistere sul sterminio! 

non capisco come una persona di un certo livello possa parlare in un modo così "semplificato"!

io non ho'idea cosa accadrà in Israele-Palestina, ma spero con tutto il cuore che possano trovare un modo per potere vivere una vita migliore, spero di vedere i bambini sorridere!

a me fà male vedere tanta sofferenza, causata da una mossa sbagliata fatta tanti anni fà! un ingiustizia! ecco perché reagisco tanto!

i palestinesi sono una minoranza che non interessa a nessuno perché nessuno ha il coraggio di andare contro Israele per interessi di denaro!

tace il mondo perché l'israeliani sono potenti e ricchi!

e questo non e giusto!

poi reagisco perché in questo paese non si ha nessuna idea di come si vive in medioriente! io ho vissuto qualche anno in medioriente e anché io ho sentito la puzza! nei quartieri poveri, ma mi sono anché buttata nelle piscine nei quartieri "ricchi" e ogni giorni arrivava la limo della scuola americana che ci portava a scuola! 

ogni posti ha i pro e contro!

se vai a Dubai non credo che sentirai tanta puzza! che poi basta andare in Grecia per sentire la puzza di fogna! ma nessuno giudica i greci! anzi sono caratteristiche!


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

notizie vere:​ 
L’intera Palestina ha un territorio di circa 27.000 kmq, pari ad una della maggiori regioni italiane.
Lo Stato d’Israele ne occupa il 78% (20.700 kmq), con una popolazione di 6.500.389/ab. (stima 2008)
La densità media abitativa è di 320ab/kmq.
La Cisgiordania e Gaza (territori palestinesi occupati da Israele) sono il 22% dell’Intera Palestina, pari a circa
6.000 kmq. Il 41% di questo territorio è occupato da insediamenti israeliani costruiti illegalmente
La popolazione palestinese è stimata in 3.500.000 ab., con densità media di 600ab/kmq.
In Cisgiordania vivono 2.000.000 di persone e il restante 1.500.000 si concentra nei 378 kmq della Striscia di Gaza, con una densità di oltre 3.500 ab./kmq. 
La sola città di Gaza conta circa 400.000 abitanti​


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Israele oggi: 

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3148583,00.html


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

UNICEF:


*Territorio Palestinese Occupato - I. Quadro dell'emergenza*


*Crisi umanitaria senza precedenti nel TPO 
*L'occupazione giunta ormai al suo 40esimo anniversario; le severe restrizioni d'accesso e di movimento; le incursioni, le retate e gli arresti sempre più frequenti da parte dell'esercito israeliano, insieme agli effetti dell'espansione progressiva della barriera di separazione, restano all'origine del costante impoverimento e dell'esasperazione della popolazione del Territorio Palestinese Occupato, ora pesantemente aggravati dal conflitto interno tra Fatah ed Hamas. 

Il 2007 ha registrato un progressivo deterioramento della situazione umanitaria in tutto il TPO: soprattutto nella Striscia di Gaza, dove gli scontri tra le fazioni palestinesi di Fatah ed Hamas hanno portato all'estromissione della prima dal territorio della Striscia, ma anche in Cisgiordania, dove le operazioni militari condotte dall'esercito israeliano a Nablus sono state le più vaste degli ultimi 3 anni. 

A Gaza, il principale valico verso Israele è ormai chiuso da oltre 6 mesi, con il blocco totale del movimento di beni e persone, cui fanno eccezione solo i casi medici urgenti. Dal 28 ottobre, inoltre, le forniture di carburante sono state ridotte; del 47% per il diesel, indispensabile per ambulanze e veicoli pubblici, e del 9% per il combustibile necessario al funzionamento della sola centrale elettrica di Gaza. I pezzi di ricambio per la riparazione delle infrastrutture idriche e igienico-sanitarie restano bloccati fuori dal territorio della Striscia. 

In Cisgiordania, le incursioni militari, la costruzione delle barriere di separazione e il sistema dei varchi continua a strangolare l'economia locale e a ostacolare la circolazione dei generi di prima necessità: a novembre, appena il 25% dei medicinali di base risultava disponibile, mentre la quasi totalità degli strumenti diagnostici e a raggi X erano fuor uso. 

Se la situazione non dovesse mutare, per il 2008 si prospetta una crisi sanitaria drammatica, mancando farmaci e scorte mediche per oltre 42 milioni di dollari. Allo stato attuale, oltre il 70% della popolazione palestinese vive sotto la soglia di povertà - con circa 2 dollari al giorno - e il 25% in condizioni di povertà estrema. Tali indicatori risultano peggiori a Gaza, dove la popolazione sotto la soglia di povertà raggiunge il 79% (contro il 66% della Cisgiordania).


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Io parlavo nel territorio, Israele, compreso i confini incerti. Parlavo del governo che ha "sviluppato" Sharon e che è rimasto tale quale anche dopo di lui.
> 
> Se Haider l'ha chiamato il Hitler ebraico, aveva ragione. Sharon è stato eletto da un popolo che lo pensava come lui. Un popolo di Hitler. Dopo aver subito il Hitler del '33-'45, si pensava che fosse impossibile trovarne un'altro ... e invece.
> 
> ...


 
dove li prendi le notizie? 

su "amazziamoli tutti.com" ?


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

*Cambiamenti demografici in Palestina*

*di Iqbal Tamimi*

Dal momento della Nakba, l’85% della popolazione palestinese è stata espulsa da Israele. Questo ha trasformato Gaza nell'area più densamente popolata al mondo. Il numero della popolazione palestinese è aumentata di sette volte rispetto al 1948, nonostante le condizioni e le tragiche circostanze, come affermato dal responsabile del Palestinian Statistics, dott. Lwai Shabana.

La condizione dei palestinesi è un tema oscuro nella storia moderna. La popolazione palestinese fu espulsa dalla sua terra natia. Privata delle loro terre, case e proprietà, essi furono costretti a rifugiarsi in tutto il mondo, affrontando ogni genere di sofferenza e dolore.

Fin dalla Catastrofe (Nakba) nel 1948, Israele ha occupato più di tre quarti della Palestina, e ha distrutto 531 villaggi. L'occupazione della Palestinese ha condotto all'espulsione e al trasferimento dell’85% della popolazione palestinese.

*Nakba significa Catastrofe = pulizia etnica*

Si suppone che l'espressione "catastrofe" sia un termine usato per descrivere disastri naturali come terremoti, eruzioni vulcaniche ed uragani. Mentre la condizione dei palestinesi o la “Catastrofe” non è stata il risultato di cause naturali, ma di un preciso atto di pulizia etnica, la distruzione e l’espulsione di persone disarmate dalle loro terre. È il trasferimento di una nazione con lo scopo di portare un altro di gruppo di persone ad occupare la loro terra.

Tale orrore non è stato causato dalla crudeltà della natura; è il risultato di piani militari e collusione tra stati indotti dagli umani. Nel 1948, 1.4 milioni di palestinesi vivevano in 1.300 villaggi, paesi e città in Palestina. Circa 800.000 palestinesi furono espulsi dalla loro terra da Israele, costretti ad implorare un rifugio nei paesi vicini e nel resto del mondo.

I dati riportati dal sito web "in memory of Palestine" rivelano che, dal momento della Nakba, Israele ha assunto il controllo e dominato 774 villaggi, paesi e città palestinesi, distruggendone 531 altre. Le forze israeliane commisero più di 70 massacri, conducendo al martirio più di 15.000 palestinesi.

*Dati demografici:*

La realtà demografica dopo 60 anni di Nakba vede la popolazione palestinese aumentata di più di sette volte. Era di 1.4 milioni nel 1948, mentre le stime del 2008 sono di 10.5 milioni. Secondo le statistiche di fine 2007, cinque milioni vivono ancora in Palestina. Mentre gli sforzi continui per introdurre ebrei da in tutto il mondo, al posto dei palestinesi espulsi, hanno portato a raggiungere i 5.5 milioni, ed il processo costruzione di insediamenti per i nuovi arrivati su terre rubate ai palestinesi sta ancora proseguendo.

Stando a varie stime e statistiche, in Palestina gli arabi palestinesi e gli ebrei avranno un numero uguale di popolazione entro il 2016. Secondo i dati del Refugees Relief Agency verso la fine di 2007, il numero totale di rifugiati palestinesi in Giordania, Siria, Libano e Territori palestinesi è circa di 4.6 milioni, così suddivisi: 42% in Giordania, 10% in Siria, 9% in Libano, 16% in Cisgiordania, 23% nella Striscia di Gaza.

Uno terzo dei rifugiati vive in 59 campi: 10 in Giordania, 10 in Siria 12 in Libano, 19 in Cisgiordania e 8 nella Striscia di Gaza. La dimensione media della famiglia palestinese in Giordania è approssimativamente di 5.1 persone, mentre in Siria è di 4.1 ed in Libano 3.8.

Questi sono i valori minimi stimati ottenuti considerando solamente i rifugiati palestinesi registrati. Non sono inclusi quelli espulsi dopo il 1949 o dopo l'occupazione del 1967. E non include i palestinesi che furono costretti ad evacuare oppure evacuati a forza dalla Cisgiordania nel 1967 a causa della guerra (che non erano rifugiati delle aree del 1948).

Il numero di residenti palestinesi a cui Israele non riuscì di far abbandonare la loro terra nel 1948 è stimato essere 154.000. Il numero, calcolato oggi dopo sessant’anni, è cresciuto fino a raggiungere 1.2 milioni (il rapporto maschi / femmine è 103,7 / 100).

La famiglia palestinese media è composta da 4.7 persone. Il 40.2% della popolazione ha meno di 15 anni, mentre il 3.2% supera i 65 anni. La Nakba palestinese ha trasformato la Striscia di Gaza nell’area più densamente popolata al mondo

La densità della popolazione in Palestina nel 1948 era di 73 persone / km², contro le 389 persone / km² del 2007.La densità totale della popolazione nei Territori palestinesi alla fine del 2007 raggiunge le 625 persone / km². In Cisgiordania 415 / km 2, e nella Striscia di Gaza è salita a 3881 / km².

Mentre in Israele, la densità totale della popolazione araba ed ebrea era, nel 2007, di 317 persone / km². La maggior parte dei coloni ebrei è fatta stabilire a Gerusalemme, nel tentativo di trasformarla in una città totalmente ebrea.

Dalla fine del 2007, il numero di colonie ebraiche in Cisgiordania è arrivato a 144. Il numero di coloni raggiunge il mezzo milione, di cui il 54.6% si trova a Gerusalemme ed il 42% vive su territorio arabo palestinese di Gerusalemme confiscato (rubato) a forza, dopo l'occupazione israeliana della Cisgiordania nel 1967.

Referenze: 
Palestinian Central Bureau of Statistics
Wael R. Ennab, Ph.D. Director, Academic Program for the Study of Involuntary Migration (APSM)
An Najah National University, West Bank
Justin McCarthy, Ph.D. Professor of History
University of Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## Nordica (20 Gennaio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> IO mi attengo ai fatti di cronaca. I fatti di cronaca mi dicono che ci sono bambini soldati che girano con i mitra e bambini e ragazzi che si fanno saltare in aria. Perchè tu per sapere che il fuoco brucia ti butti tra le fiamme?
> E poi ... se permetti aprili tu gli occhi che sopporti un uomo che ti picchia e pensi che gli uomini italiani picchiano le donne perchè qui si usa così.
> e che caxxo!
> 
> TRA L'ALTRO AVEVO CONCLUSO IL MIO PRIMO INTERVENTO COSì: *La guerra fa schifo così come fa schifo ogni tentativo di voler dare le colpe SOLO ad una parte*


 
Caro Unodinoi!

io non sto dando le colpe ad Israele, sto dando al massimo la colpa a chi gli ha messi in questa situazione!

ma non sto scrivendo per dare colpe, solo per discuterne!

e per la tua consapevolezza non mi picchia il mio marito! abbiamo traversato un molto brutto periodo (in quel periodo e sucesso di tutto e di più) ma non capisco perché insisti sul fatto!

perché scrivo dei maltrattamenti non vuol dire che sono maltrattata (oggi)!
perché scriono dei problemi dei omosessuali non vuol dire che sono tutti omosessuali!
perché si scrive dei problemi in genere non vuol dire che uno ne e afflitto, ma magari vuole solo esprimere la sua opinione!

e per la tua consapevolezza in Italia ci sono tantissimi maltrattamenti di donne!

*Violenze: a subirle è una donna su tre*[SIZE=+0]
di Jacopo Matano,  21 febbraio 2007

Donne e maltrattamenti      I dati dell'Istat denunciano: sono circa 7 milioni le donne italiane che hanno subito violenza. Uno stupro su tre avviene ad opera del partner. Un milione 400 mila le adolescenti vittime delle violenze, i dati più elevati nel Nord-Est. In crescita minacce, pressioni psicologiche e "stalking"

[/SIZE]


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

gentilmente offerto da Mari:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dlfhoU66s4Y&eurl=http://guidoromeo.nova100.ilsole24ore.com/


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Hebrei che chiedono la pace e condannano i soldati israeliani*

chi diceva che tutti ebrei volevano la morte dei palestinesi?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=kkj6Qd11eBs


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> gentilmente offerto da Mari:
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=dlfhoU66s4Y&eurl=http://guidoromeo.nova100.ilsole24ore.com/


Era mio dovere postarlo.


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

La communità ebrea accusa il governo Israeliano di forzare i soldati a commettere crimini di guerra a quali un domani dovranno rispondere!


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Era mio dovere postarlo.


sei troppo avanti!


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*If America knew what Isreal is doing!*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ynWjYHP91gA


se america sapeva che fa israele...  (censurato!)


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*If Americans knew ...*

http://www.ifamericansknew.org/


sito interessante!


tutto quello che dovete sapere su Israele/Palestina


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

DA NON PERDERE:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ynWjYHP91gA

http://www.ifamericansknew.org/about_us/trailerg.html


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Quello che non sapevate su Gaza*

*Quello che non sapete su Gaza*




Il *NYTimes* di oggi pubblica un articolo interessante di *Rashid Khalidi*, professore di studi arabi alla Columbia, autore di _“Sowing Crisis: The Cold War and American Dominance in the Middle East”._ 
* * *
*Quello che non sapete su Gaza*
di Rashid Khalidi (_NYTimes_, 7-1-09)
Quasi tutto quello che siete stati portati a credere su Gaza è sbagliato. Alcuni punti essenziali sembrano mancare dal discorso, svoltosi per lo più sulla stampa, circa l’attacco di Israele alla striscia di Gaza.
*Il popolo di Gaza*
La maggioranza di chi vive a Gaza non è lì per scelta. Un milione e cinquecentomila persone stipate nelle 140 miglia quadrate della striscia di Gaza fanno parte per lo più di famiglie provenienti dai paesi e dai villaggi attorno a Gaza come Ashkelon e Beersheba. Vi furono condotte a Gaza dall’esercito israeliano nel 1948.
*L’occupazione*
Gli abitanti di Gaza vivono sotto l’occupazione israeliana dall’epoca della *Guerra dei sei giorni (1967)*. Israele è tuttora considerata una forza di occupazione, anche se ha tolto le sue truppe e i suoi coloni dalla striscia nel 2005. Israele controlla ancora l’accesso all’area, l’import e l’export, e i movimenti di persone in ingresso e in uscita. Israele controlla lo spazio aereo e le coste di Gaza, e i suoi militari entrano nell’area a piacere. Come forza di occupazione, Israele ha la responsabilità di garantire il benessere della popolazione civile della striscia di Gaza (Quarta Convenzione di Ginevra).
*Il blocco*
Il blocco della striscia da parte di Israele, con l’appoggio degli Stati Uniti e dell’Unione Europea, si è fatto sempre più serrato da quando Hamas ha vinto le elezioni per il Consiglio Legislativo Palestinese nel gennaio 2006. Carburante, elettricità, importazioni, esportazioni e movimento di persone in ingresso e in uscita dalla striscia sono stati lentamente strozzati, causando problemi che minacciano la sopravvivenza (igiene, assistenza medica, approvvigionamento d’acqua e trasporti).
Il blocco ha costretto molti alla disoccupazione, alla povertà e alla malnutrizione. Questo equivale alla punizione collettiva –col tacito appoggio degli Stati Uniti- di una popolazione civile che esercita i suoi diritti democratici.
*Il cessate-il-fuoco*
Togliere il blocco, insieme con la cessazione del lancio dei razzi, era uno dei punti chiave del cessate-il-fuoco fra Israele e Hamas nel giugno scorso. L’accordo portò a una riduzione dei razzi lanciati dalla striscia: dalle centinaia di maggio e giugno a meno di venti nei quattro mesi successivi (secondo stime del governo israeliano). *Il cessate-il-fuoco venne interrotto quando le forze israeliane lanciarono un imponente attacco aereo e terrestre ai primi di novembre;* sei soldati di Hamas vennero uccisi.
*Crimini di guerra*
Colpire civili, sia da parte di Hamas che di Israele, è potenzialmente un crimine di guerra. Ogni vita umana è preziosa. Ma i numeri parlano da soli: circa 700 palestinesi, per la maggior parte civili, sono stati uccisi da quando è esploso il conflitto alla fine dello scorso anno. Per contro, sono stati uccisi 12 israeliani, per la maggior parte soldati. Il negoziato è un modo molto più efficace per affrontare razzi e altre forme di violenza. *Questo sarebbe successo se Israele avesse rispettato i termini del cessate-il-fuoco di giugno e tolto il suo blocco dalla striscia di Gaza.*
Questa guerra contro la popolazione di Gaza non riguarda in realtà i razzi. Né riguarda il _“ristabilire la deterrenza di Israele”_, come la stampa israeliana vorrebbe farvi credere. Molto più rivelatrici le parole dette nel 2002 da *Moshe Yaalon*, allora capo delle Forze di Difesa israeliane:_”Occorre far capire ai palestinesi nei recessi più profondi della loro coscienza che sono un popolo sconfitto.”_



*Il boomerang di Gaza*
di Nicholas Kristof (_NYTimes_, 7-1-09)
In un momento in cui Israele sta bombardando Gaza cercando di schiacciare Hamas, vale la pena di ricordare che *Israele stesso aiutò ad allevare Hamas*.
Quando Hamas fu fondata nel 1987, Israele era per lo più preoccupata del movimento Fatah di Yasser Arafat e pensò che una organizzazione religiosa palestinese avrebbe aiutato a indebolire Fatah. Israele calcolò che tutti quei fondamentalisti musulmani avrebbero passato il loro tempo a pregare nelle moschee, così diede un giro di vite a Fatah e permise a Hamas di crescere come forza alternativa.
In Medio Oriente stiamo assistendo alla sindrome del boomerang. Il terrorismo arabo ha creato un appoggio ai politici israeliani di estrema destra, che hanno reagito duramente contro i palestinesi, che hanno risposto con altro terrorismo, ecc. Gli estremisti di entrambe le parti si sostengono a vicenda e l’assalto terrestre eccessivo di Israele a Gaza creerà verosimilmente altri terroristi nel lungo periodo. (...)
(il resto dell'articolo qui.)


<LI class="first node_submitted">Di Daniele Luttazzi il 8 Gen 2009 - 10:53 
Blog di Daniele Luttazzi


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*tabula Gaza*

Hanno cacciato da Gaza giornalisti e stranieri. Non fanno neanche entrare le ambulanze dall'Egitto perchè non sono considerate "medical equipment". Ma perfino al tg3 oggi una concitata Lucia Goracci dalla tranquilla e modernissima Haifa presentava un servizio video di quasi 5 minuti su un ospizio israeliano (a Gaza non funzionano neanche gli ospedali, altro che ospizi) colpito da un razzo (ma senza vittime..). Sarà per la par condicio?
http://ingaza.wordpress.com/
http://www.tabulagaza.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*la disinformazione confermata dal glasgow media group*

rimando a qst proposito l'analisi puntuale (in merito al silenzio planetario sullo sterminio dei palestinesi)di GIULIETTO CHIESA.
"La domanda è questa: come è possibile che decine di mass media, tutti i più importanti, centinaia di giornalisti, migliaia di diplomatici, di ministri, di parlamentari, di uomini di governo (lascio da parte, per ora, i milioni di spettatori e lettori, vittime delle precedenti categorie) possano non vedere la monumentale incongruenza tra i fatti e la loro narrazione? Tra le affermazioni che sostengono e i fatti? C’è una logica in questa follia?
C’è, e viene da lontano.
Il Glasgow Media Group (rete di accademici e ricercatori britannici che da trent’anni monitora i media del Regno Unito) ha pubblicato un’analisi di come quei media hanno "coperto" il conflitto israelo-palestinese. (per saperne di più e in dettaglio si legga su www.megachip.info, che ha ripreso un articolo uscito su www.senzasoste.it). Il GMG ha analizzato 200 differenti edizioni dei Tg della BBC e di ITV News e intervistando più di 800 persone che hanno assorbito i loro messaggi. Il tutto in un periodo preciso, gli anni tra il 2000 e il 2002.
Ebbene, ecco, in sintesi, i risultati.
Gli spettatori del Regno Unito hanno capito poco e male le cause del conflitto, le sue origini gli sfuggivano. Ma hanno assorbito in generale le spiegazioni date dal governo israeliano. Anche perché, si capisce, le fonti israeliane ascoltate e viste erano più del doppio di quelle palestinesi. A rafforzare la monodimensionalità del messaggio sono stati chiamati numerosi parlamentari e senatori americani, invariabilmente favorevoli a Israele, a prescindere. I bambini palestinesi risultavano quasi sempre vittime del "fuoco incrociato" tra palestinesi e israeliani. Buona parte degli spettatori non sapeva cosa fossero i "territori occupati", e neppure chi fossero gli occupanti, se israeliani o, per caso, gli stessi palestinesi. Quasi tutti gl’intervistati pensavano che gl’incidenti erano sempre iniziati dai palestinesi e che gl’israeliani non facevano che reagire alle offese subite. La maggioranza del pubblico concepiva gl’insediamenti dei coloni israeliani come pacifiche comunità di agricoltori minacciate dall’aggressività araba. Il numero dei morti israeliani risultava di molto superiore a quello dei morti palestinesi, sebbene il tragico conto della seconda Intifada dica che il rapporto delle vittime delle due parti fu di cinque palestinesi contro uno israeliano.
Possiamo fermarci qui.
Il caso di Israele è un’eccezione? Niente affatto. Queste tecnologie informative sono state sperimentate in tutti gli scenari di conflitto , senza eccezione alcuna. Negli ultimi vent’anni, anzi, esse si sono affinate e migliorate, nel senso della loro efficacia manipolatrice. Si veda, come esempio più recente, la "copertura" della guerra di Georgia contro l’Ossetia del Sud. L’intero mainstream occidentale ha assunto come standard questa intelaiatura al tempo stesso linguistica, concettuale, temporale, funzionale: il pensiero unico integrato con il messaggio unico. "....
il resto dell'intervento su
http://www.megachip.info/modules.phpname=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=8506


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Vittorio Arrigoni in Gaza  21/01/2009*

*I morti e i vivi di Gaza*21/01/2009






il mio articolo per Il Manifesto di oggi:

A Gaza solo i morti hanno visto la fine della guerra. Per i vivi non c'è tregua che tenga alla battaglia quotidiana per la sopravvivenza. Senza più acqua, senza più gas, senza più corrente elettrica, senza più pane e latte per nutrire i propri figli. Migliaia di persone hanno perduto la casa. Dai valichi entrano aiuti umanitari col contagocce, e si ha come la sensazione che la benevolenza dei complici di chi ha ucciso sia solo momentanea. Domani il segretario generale dell'Onu Ban Ki-Moon verrà a visitare Gaza, siamo certi che John Ging, a capo dell'agenzia per i profughi palestinesi, ne avrà da raccontargliene; dopo che Israele ha bombardato due scuole delle Nazioni Unite, ha assassinato 4 suoi dipendenti, ha colpito e distrutto il centro dell'UNRWA di Gaza city, riducendo in cenere tonnellate di medicinali e beni alimentari destinati alla popolazione civile.  Le macerie di Gaza continuano a vomitare morti in superficie. Ieri fra Jabalia, Tal el Hawa a Gaza City  e  Zaitun,  paramedici della mezza luna rossa con l'aiuto di alcuni volontari dell'ISM hanno estratto dalla rovine 95 cadaveri, molti dei quali in avanzato stato di decomposizione. Camminando per le strade della città di Gaza senza più il costante terrore di un bombardamento chirugicamente mirato alla mia decapitazione, tremo ancora  alla vista di cani randaci raccolti in circolo, a ciò che mi si protrebbe parare dinnanzi agli occhi essere il loro pasto. Gli uomini  tirano un sospiro di sollievo e tornano a frequentare moschee e cafè,  facilmente smascherabile  è il loro atteggiarsi alla normalità, per i molti che hanno perso un familiare e per i moltissimi che non hanno più dove abitare. Fingono un ritorno alla routine per incoraggiare le mogli e i figli: in qualche modo bisogna oltrepassare anche a questa catastrofe. Con alcune ambulanze questa mattina ci siamo recati nei quartieri più colpiti della città, Tal el Hawa e  Zaitun, muniti di questionario porta a porta abbiamo stilato l'entità dei danni agli edifici, e le primissime urgenze per le famiglie: medicinali per gli anziani e i malati, e riso, olio e farina, il minimo per alimentarsi. Tutto quello che abbiamo potuto consegnare al momento sono metri e metri di nylon, da apporre alle finestre laddove prima c'erano i vetri a difendere dal freddo. Compagni dell'ISM a Rafah mi hanno informato che la municipilità ha distribuito alcune migliaia di dollari, poca cosa, a quelle  famiglie che hanno visto la loro casa rasa al suolo da bombe che secondo Israle erano destinate alla distruzione dei tunnels.  Al termine del conflitto in Libano, gli Hezbollah staccarano milioni di dollari in assegni per ripagare i civili libanesi rimasti senzatetto. In una Gaza sotto assedio ed ambargo, ciò che Hamas potrà versare come risarcimento alla popolazione "basterà a mala pena a rimettere su un capanno per il bestiame", mi fa sapere Khaled, contandino di Rafah. La tregua è unilaterale, quindi Israele unilateralmente decide di non rispettarla. Ieri a Khan Yunis, un ragazzo palestinese ucciso e un altro ferito. A est di Gaza city  elicotteri  innaffiavano di bombe al fosforo bianco un quartiere residenziale. Stessa cosa si è verificata a Jabalia. Oggi, sempre a Khann Younis navi da guerra hanno cannonneggiato su uno spazio aperto, fortunatmanete senza fare feriti e mentre scrivo, arriva la notizia di un incursione di carri armati. Non ci risultano lanci di razzi palestinesi nelle ultime 24 ore.  Giornalisti internazionali sciamano affamati di notizie lungo tutta la Striscia, sono riusciuti a raggiungerci solo oggi. Israele ha concesso loro il lasciapassare a mattanza finita. Quelli arrivati ancora a bombardamenti in corso, hanno seriamente rischiato di rimetterci la pelle, come mi ha raccontato Lorenzo Cremonesi, inviato del Corriere: soldati israeliani  hanno bersagliato di proiettili l'automobile su cui viaggiava. Dinnanzi allo scheletro annerito di ciò che resta dell'ospedale Al Quds di Gaza city, un interdetto reporter della BBC mi ha chiesto come è stato possibile per l'esercito scambiare l'edificio per un covo di terroristi. "Per lo stesso motivo per cui dei bambini in fuga da un palazzo in fiamme, sono entrati nei mirini dei cecchini posti sui tetti dello stesso quartiere in cui siamo ora, cecchini che non hanno esistato a ucciderli spandendo la loro materia cerebrale sull'asfalto". Ho risposto al giornalista inglese, ancora più accigliato. E' evidente l'abisso fra noi che siamo testimoni e vittime di questo massacro, e chi ne viene a conoscienza tramite i racconti dei sopravvissuti. Da Roma mi informano che l'Unione Europea avrebbe congelato i fondi per la riscostruzione fino a quando Gaza sarà governata da Hamas.  Lo ha lasciato intendere il Commissario europeo per le Relazioni estere, Benita Ferrero-Waldner.  "Gli aiuti per la ricostruzione della Striscia", ha detto la diplomatica europea, "potranno arrivare solo se il presidente palestinese Abu Mazen riuscirà ad imporre nuovamente la sua autorità sul territorio" . Per i palestinesi di Gaza questo è un chiaro invito dall'esterno alla guerra civile, ad un colpo di stato. Come un legittimare il massacro di 410 bambini che sono morti perchè i loro genitori hanno scelto la democrazia ed eletto liberamente Hamas. "L'unione Europea ricalca alla perfezione la criminale politica di punizione collettiva imposta da Israele. Perchè non affidano i fondi all'ONU? O a qualche organizzazione governativa?" ."Gli Stati Uniti sono liberi di eleggere un guerrafondaio come Bush, Israele di scegliere leaders con le mani sporche di sangue come Sharon e Nettanyau, e noi popolazione di Gaza non siamo liberi di scegliere Hamas...", mi suggerisce Mohamed,  attivista per i diritti umani che non ha votato per il movimento islamico; non ho argomenti per contraddirlo. I palestinesi vivi imparano dai morti, imparano a vivere morendo, sin dalla più tenera età. Tregua dopo tregua, la percezione  è quella di una macabra parentesi per contare i cadaveri fra una mattanza e l'altra, verso una pace che non è mai così stata distante.  Perlustrando Gaza city a bordo di un ambulanza, per una volta con la sirena muta, la guerra resta presente impressa nelle rovine di una città saccheggiata di sorrisi  e popolata da sguardi spauriti, occhi che insistono a scrutare il cielo verso aerei ancora incessantemente in volo. All'interno di una casa che coi paramedici abbiamo visitato, sul pavimento ho notato dei disegni in pastello, chiaramente una mano infantile li aveva abbandonati evacuando in fretta e furia. Ne ho raccolto uno, carrarmati, elicotteri e corpi ridotti in pezzi. In mezzo al foglio un bambino ritratto con una pietra riusciava a raggiungere l'altezza del sole e danneggiare una delle macchine della morte volanti. Si dice che il significato del sole in un disegno infantile è  il desiderio di essere, di apparire. Quel sole che ho visto piangeva in pastello rosso, lacrime di sangue. Per lenire questi traumi, una tregua unilaterale basta?  Restiamo umani.  ViK

_V__ittorio Arrigoni in Gaza_
_Blog: http://guerrillaradio.iobloggo.com/_
_siti della missione: http://www.freegaza.org/ e www.palsolidarity._org


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Oh mio dio!*

FREE PALESTINE!

STOP MASSACRE!


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*more news!*

http://www.freegaza.org/


----------



## Nordica (21 Gennaio 2009)

*Per mio padre*

spero che tu sappia che ti ho sempre voluto bene
che ti ho sempre pensato
che sei sempre stato nel mio cuore
che la vita ha diviso noi due
ma e rimasto il legame più grande
sangue rosso per scrivere qui
che ti amo e resterai sempre nel mio cuore


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Gennaio 2009)

Ciao Ninna.
Ti mando un saluto perché tu non ti senta sola in questo thread.


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> spero che tu sappia che ti ho sempre volluto bene
> che ti ho sempre pensato
> che sei sempre stato nel mio cuore
> che la vita ha diviso noi due
> ...



Quello che hai scritto è bellissimo.
Lui non è a Gaza, vero?


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto è bellissimo.
> Lui non è a Gaza, vero?


 
lo spero veramente! potrebbe essere andato li per dare aiuto umanitarie!


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

INDAGATI CRIMINI DI GUERRA IN ISRAELE!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=L31KhaYoxjc&NR=1


le cose che non si dicono in italia!


oggi!


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

Kucinich Documents Israel's War Crimes On The Record!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=2X35OAb2wGo&NR=1


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

WAKE UP AMERICA! Israel is Killing Children With Your Tax Dollars!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg0Km2M3kvk&feature=related


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

cosa mostrano le televisioni arabi!


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=AfT6z3PblB8&feature=related


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

Real Jews Against Israel!

Veri ebrei contro Israele!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yxHsXXCC2ds&feature=related


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

TUTTO IL MONDO SENE STA ACCORGENDO DEI CRIMINI DI GUERRA AFFLITTI NEI ULTIMI GIORNI!


UN SOSPIRO DI PACE IN QUESTO MONDO OSCURO!

GIOIA NEL VEDERE CHE "NON TUTTI DORMONO"!!!!!

MAKE PEACE FOR PALESTINIANS AND ISRAELIS!


----------



## brugola (22 Gennaio 2009)

ninna...francamente mi pare tu stia esagerando


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

diffondere informazione sarebbe esagerare!

un piccolo thread in un grande forum?

un piccolo thread che mica viene tanto considerato!

raccolgo informazioni e gli espongo a chi ne ha voglia di leggere!

non sto infierendo su i altri thread che non parlano di questo!

faccio del male a qualcuno!?

e una mia deformazione proffessionale, avendo lavorato (ovviamente gratuitamente e non da proffessionista) per la radio universitaria, quando mi ci metto porto a fine il mio lavoro!

e non dirmi che non sono brava a trovare informazioni!????!!!


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

comunque capisco che non interessa tanto questo argomento e per questo ho deciso di non scriverne più!

ho dato informazioni perché mi sembra giusto che chi vuole possa capire COSA STA VERAMENTE SUCCEDENDO!

ma lascio ora alle persone più potenti la scelta di fare giustizia per il polpolo palestinese e per il popolo israeliano!

e sono sicura che domani i crimini di guerra (chiunque gli abbia commesso) siano puniti con mano ferma e sicura!

PEACE IN THE HOLY LAND!


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna, a me interessa, leggo tutto quello che posti.


----------



## Nordica (22 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ninna, a me interessa, leggo tutto quello che posti.


 







(sai intanto il mio intento era soltanto di dare informazioni a chi non conosceva la storia e chi non era a conoscenza di quello che sta succedendo! e quallo mi sembra di aver' fatto! adesso mi riposo e finché non ci sono grosse novità mi faccio daparte!)


----------



## Old Buscopann (22 Gennaio 2009)

Ninna ha detto:


> (sai intanto il mio intento era soltanto di dare informazioni a chi non conosceva la storia e chi non era a conoscenza di quello che sta succedendo! e quallo mi sembra di aver' fatto! adesso mi riposo e finché non ci sono grosse novità mi faccio daparte!)


Si Ninna. Però credo che Brugola volesse dire che forse non è il posto migliore per postare thread a ripetizione. Questo non toglie che tutti qui dentro la pensiamo più o meno come te..O almeno quasi tutti.

Buscopann


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2009)

A me interessa, ma vorrei che si facesse un discorso serio e non di propaganda.

In questa guerra ci sono coinvolti due fazioni dello stesso popolo che non si possono vedere da migliaia di anni.

Israele che si è considerato da sempre sovrano (popolo di dio, popolo eletto) ovunque mette piede, e non esita uccidere chi la pensa diversamente, è stato causa di infinite guerre fin dal primo momento. Questi sono dati oggettivi ed esistono molte testimonianze storiche, fra di questi l'Antico Testamento.

Il problema è, come far capire a Israele che non sia il popolo eletto e che debba smettere a fare guerra a tutti i confinanti, come far vivere questo popolo bellicoso nei propri confini senza continuamente violare i diritti di altri.

Perché questo è la realtà. Se solo si riuscisse a convincere una ventina di persone chiave, che la pace si raggiunge soltanto rinunciando a fare la guerra ... ma come già detto, è impossibile ... o forse no? Hai una proposta che convince il presidente Israeliano Olmert di fare pace con tutti i suoi confinanti per le prossime generazioni?


----------



## Nobody (27 Gennaio 2009)

Anche a me interessa molto Ninna. Grazie.


----------



## Nordica (9 Marzo 2009)

*video*

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2518713/closed_zone/


----------

